#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Кагью >  > > >  >  >  Тантра. Что это?

## Мурат

Здравствуйте, форумчане!
Не могу никак сформулировать для себя понятие "Тантра". Задавал это вопрос путешествующим учителям,что-то читал в лекциях Ламы Оле, но чёткой формулировки так и не получил. Так что же такое "Тантра"?
Википедия : "В тибетской и бонской терминологии тантра определяется как система практик для достижения высшей реализации, и является особенностью буддизма Ваджраяны (или тантрического буддизма)...". 
Так  ить все практики направлены на достижение высшей реализации и не только в буддизме и не только в Ваджраяне...
Помогите прояснить этот термин...

----------


## Инга Че

Я - новенькая! Но раз ответов всеравно нет. То в прядке детского лепета на грани бреда. Тантра метод достижения просветления через работу с йидамом и с внутреннеми энергиями .

----------


## Инга Че

> Здравствуйте, форумчане!
> Не могу никак сформулировать для себя понятие "Тантра". Задавал это вопрос путешествующим учителям,что-то читал в лекциях Ламы Оле, но чёткой формулировки так и не получил. Так что же такое "Тантра"?
> Википедия : "В тибетской и бонской терминологии тантра определяется как система практик для достижения высшей реализации, и является особенностью буддизма Ваджраяны (или тантрического буддизма)...". 
> Так  ить все практики направлены на достижение высшей реализации и не только в буддизме и не только в Ваджраяне...
> Помогите прояснить этот термин...


Я - новенькая! Но раз ответов всеравно нет. То в прядке детского лепета на грани бреда. Тантра метод достижения просветления через работу с йидамом и с внутреннеми энергиями .

----------


## Мурат

Спасибо! Да, работа с Йидамами, как метод вполне вписывается в определение... Но здесь, возникает новый вопрос, что же такое Йидам?

----------


## Инга Че

> Спасибо! Да, работа с Йидамами, как метод вполне вписывается в определение... Но здесь, возникает новый вопрос, что же такое Йидам?


Портал связи непросветленного ума йогини и просветленного ума всех будд ("технологически").
Грань абсолютного ума манифестируемая в форме энергии и света божества ("философически").

----------

Мурат (17.01.2016)

----------


## Нико

> Портал связи непросветленного ума йогини и просветленного ума всех будд ("технологически").
> Грань абсолютного ума манифестируемая в форме энергии и света божества ("философически").


 :Smilie:  Это из лекций Вашего Гуру?

----------

Инга Че (17.01.2016)

----------


## Вольдемар

> Здравствуйте, форумчане!
> Не могу никак сформулировать для себя понятие "Тантра". Задавал это вопрос путешествующим учителям,что-то читал в лекциях Ламы Оле, но чёткой формулировки так и не получил. Так что же такое "Тантра"?
> Википедия : "В тибетской и бонской терминологии тантра определяется как система практик для достижения высшей реализации, и является особенностью буддизма Ваджраяны (или тантрического буддизма)...". 
> Так  ить все практики направлены на достижение высшей реализации и не только в буддизме и не только в Ваджраяне...
> Помогите прояснить этот термин...


В этом видео объясняется.

----------

Ometoff (17.01.2016), Владимир Николаевич (17.01.2016), Инга Че (17.01.2016), Мурат (17.01.2016)

----------


## Инга Че

> Это из лекций Вашего Гуру?


Нет. Это так в прядке детского лепета на грани бреда.

----------

Нико (17.01.2016)

----------


## Шенпен

> Спасибо! Да, работа с Йидамами, как метод вполне вписывается в определение... Но здесь, возникает новый вопрос, что же такое Йидам?


http://www.vajrayana.ru/biblio/jamgon.html

----------

Ometoff (17.01.2016), Андрей Рэй (20.08.2016), Владимир Николаевич (17.01.2016), Мурат (17.01.2016)

----------


## Tashi_Tsering

Определение тантры (из Нагрима, ч. 1)

В «Дополнительной тантре Гухьясамаджи» говорится, что «тантра» означает «поток» – трех типов: «поток» основы, на которую воздействует путь; «поток» пути, очищающего эту [основу]; «поток» плода – результата очищения. Все три являются тантрами (потоками) относительно разъясняемых предметов. А записанное Слово [Будды], разъясняющее любой из тех предметов, это тантра – исходный текст.

----------

Vidyadhara (17.01.2016), Владимир Николаевич (17.01.2016), Мурат (17.01.2016)

----------


## Vidyadhara

Терминологическая путаница. Видимо, вас интересует Ваджраяна (учение), а не тантра (тип текста).
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vajrayana

----------

Мурат (17.01.2016)

----------


## Мурат

Да, именно так.

----------


## Нико

> Терминологическая путаница. Видимо, вас интересует Ваджраяна (учение), а не тантра (тип текста).
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vajrayana


Ваще-то тантра - это не "тип текста", а учения Будды, непосредственно связанные с Ваджраяной (если мы говорим о _буддийской_ тантре, а не о тантре _вообще_). Методы принципиально другие, не сутрические, мудрость же одна и та же.  :Kiss:

----------


## Tashi_Tsering

> Ваще-то тантра - это не "тип текста", а учения Будды, непосредственно связанные с Ваджраяной. Методы принципиально другие, не сутрические, мудрость же одна и та же.


Нико, тремя постами выше определение из Нагрим-ченмо. Это и тип текста в том числе.

----------


## Нико

> Нико, тремя постами выше определение из Нагрим-ченмо. Это и тип текста в том числе.


Я согласна, и хорошо, что "в том числе" была оговорка).

----------


## Мурат

> Ваще-то тантра - это не "тип текста", а учения Будды, непосредственно связанные с Ваджраяной (если мы говорим о _буддийской_ тантре, а не о тантре _вообще_). Методы принципиально другие, не сутрические, мудрость же одна и та же.


Да, я слышал не раз такое объяснение. Хорошо, не могли бы Вы пояснить, в чём же сущность и отличие  методов сутры и тантры?

----------


## Tashi_Tsering

> Да, я слышал не раз такое объяснение. Хорошо, не могли бы Вы пояснить, в чём же сущность и отличие  методов сутры и тантры?


Отличий весьма много: объекты сосредоточения, объекты, относительно которых постигается пустота, способ накопления добродетелей, ясный свет, иллюзорное тело… Очень много отличий. 

Найдите Нагрим-ченмо или аналогичный текст своей традиции, да прочитайте.

----------

Мурат (17.01.2016)

----------


## Нико

> Да, я слышал не раз такое объяснение. Хорошо, не могли бы Вы пояснить, в чём же сущность и отличие  методов сутры и тантры?


А в ютубе никак нельзя поискать?)))) Я тут недавно невольно вспомнила про обеты (в обширной Шестиразовой Гуру-йоге как раз они подробно перечисляются), и теперь побаиваюсь про тантру....


Но суть, можно сказать, в том, что путь сутры - это постепенное накопление двух собраний - заслуг и мудрости. Это долгий путь. Кроме того, это путь попеременного применения метода и мудрости. Т.е. то метод, то мудрость и т.п.

Путь тантры же называют кратким потому, что в нём происходит объединение метода и мудрости посредством созерцания себя йидамом (метод) и воображения, что ты уже и есть этот йидам (привнесение плода на путь), но при этом йидам пуст от самобытия (мудрость). Иначе это называют путём "трансформации". 

Надеюсь, я ничего не накосячила....

----------

Инга Че (17.01.2016), Мурат (17.01.2016)

----------


## Шенпен

> Да, я слышал не раз такое объяснение. Хорошо, не могли бы Вы пояснить, в чём же сущность и отличие  методов сутры и тантры?





> В Махаяне существуют Сутра и Тантра. Ваджраяной мы называем тантрическую часть Махаяны, в которой используются визуализации на Будда-аспекты. Но и Сутра, и Тантра относятся к направлению Махаяны, которому учил Будда. Взгляд и в Ваджраяне, и в Махаяне основан на понимании пустоты. 
> В Сутре Махаяны вы больше фокусируетесь на анализе себя и своих чувств — с тем, чтобы обнаружить некоторую тождественность. В конце концов вы приходите к тому, что «я» никак охарактеризовать невозможно, и ясно понимаете, что у «я» нет того существования, которое вы в нем подразумевали. Далее вы понимаете, что ваша концепция «я» складывается из пяти скандх: формы, чувства, восприятия, побуждения, сознания. Вы анализируете, существуют ли реально все элементы того, что вы отождествляете с собой, или нет. Размышляя таким образом, вы осознаете, что их не существует, тогда растворяется привязанность к себе как к личности и к тому, что она означает. Это подход Сутры Махаяны.
> В Ваджраяне, тантрической части Махаяны, вы растворяете привязанность к «я», отождествляясь с Будда-аспектами. Представляете себя, например, Ченрези. Ченрези — это не эго и не нечто плотное, материальное. У него отсутствуют привязанности, которые есть у нас. Так, отождествляясь с чистыми Будда-аспектами, вы избавляетесь от привязанности к «я». Результаты те же, что и в Сутре Махаяны, — вопрос в том, где вы чувствуете себя комфортнее.
> Существует разница между Сутрой и Тантрой в скорости получения результатов. Ваджраяна может дать скорейшие результаты, если хорошо ее понять и правильно ей следовать. Большинство результатов основаны на понимании, что все не так прочно, или реально, как мы думаем. Поэтому очень важно, практикуя Ваджраяну, видеть эту сторону. В противном случае вы рискуете построить фантастический мир. Все эти привычки есть в уме, и он автоматически будет цепляться за все, что вы делаете. Если вы не осознаете эту тенденцию, то по-прежнему останетесь привязаны просто к другому виду концепций, что опять-таки не освобождает. Методы приводят к свободе, только если помогают вам растворить концепции и привязанность.


Ханна Нидал

----------

Владимир Николаевич (17.01.2016), Инга Че (17.01.2016), Мурат (17.01.2016)

----------


## Tashi_Tsering

> созерцания себя йидамом (метод) и воображения, что ты уже и есть этот йидам (привнесение плода на путь), но при этом йидам пуст от самобытия (мудрость)


Мне всегда казалось, что в тантре пара метод-мудрость подразумевает под собой иллюзорное тело и ясный свет, не?

----------


## Мурат

Это оно!!! Спасибо!

----------


## Мурат

> Ханна Нидал


Это оно! Спасибо!

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Да, я слышал не раз такое объяснение. Хорошо, не могли бы Вы пояснить, в чём же сущность и отличие  методов сутры и тантры?


имхо: путь Сутр общий для всех традиций линий и учеников и обязателен к практике полностью, Тантры же специальные методы более индивидуальны и ситемы практикуються отдельно


С описанием Пути Сутр (Ламрим), с позиции Кагью , можете познакомиться в тексте Дже Гампопа — «Драгоценное украшение освобождения» 

А здесь напр. есть фрагменты лекций по  Ламрим - "Драгоценное украшение освобождения"
http://www.ipc.ru/~karmapa/fragm.htm#thargyan

----------

Мурат (17.01.2016)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> имхо: путь Сутр общий для всех традиций линий и учеников и обязателен к практике полностью...


  Что-то не состыкуюется с общеизвестной историей, что Тантра была дана Буддой Царю, который тупо не хотел практиковать Сутру.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Что-то не состыкуюется с общеизвестной историей, что Тантра была дана Буддой Царю, который тупо не хотел практиковать Сутру.


Царю Индрабхути была дана система Гухьясамаджи.

Насчёт _тупо_ - непонял.

----------


## Нико

> имхо: путь Сутр общий для всех традиций линий и учеников и обязателен к практике полностью,


Этим высказыванием Вы мне сейчас напомнили меня саму лет эдак 10 тому назад).А как же индийские махасиддхи? Они были замечены в практике сутры? А Миларепа и многие, многие другие? )))

----------

Владимир Николаевич (17.01.2016), Вольдемар (17.01.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Этим высказыванием Вы мне сейчас напомнили меня саму лет эдак 10 тому назад).А как же индийские махасиддхи? Они были замечены в практике сутры? А Миларепа и многие, многие другие? )))


Привет из прошлого  :Wink: 
Если честно, то высказывания противоположной позиции (какже Махасидхи , Мирарепа и т.д.) напоминают мои, лет 20 назад  :Smilie: 

Махасидхи и Джецюн Миларепа были реализованными АрьяБодхисаттвами.
 При этом Джецюн реализовал состояние Ваджрадхары за одну жизнь практикой Махамудры. Путь Махамудры включает в себя и методы Парамит, но кроме этого  и на их основе добавляет специальные методы.

Между общими методами Сутры и специальными Тантры - нет противоречий.
Бодхичитта основа всей Махаяны, в том числе и Тантры.

(п.с. естественно под методами Сутры имею ввиду не чтение текстов и упражнения в логике. 
А практическое применение Пути Бодхисатвы, как это описывается Гампопой,  Кармапами, Цонкапой и другими.)

----------


## Харуказе

Напомнило: https://youtu.be/q8fG9egBVEE?t=1h23m57s .

----------

Владимир Николаевич (17.01.2016), Мурат (20.01.2016)

----------


## Нико

> Привет из прошлого 
> Если честно, то высказывания противоположной позиции (какже Махасидхи , Мирарепа и т.д.) напоминают мои, лет 20 назад 
> 
> Махасидхи и Джецюн Миларепа были реализованными АрьяБодхисаттвами.
>  При этом Джецюн реализовал состояние Ваджрадхары за одну жизнь практикой Махамудры. Путь Махамудры включает в себя и методы Парамит, но кроме этого  и на их основе добавляет специальные методы.
> 
> Между общими методами Сутры и специальными Тантры - нет противоречий.
> Бодхичитта основа всей Махаяны, в том числе и Тантры.
> 
> ...


Я не отрицаю путь Махаяны как основополагающий. Но вот путь сначала сутры, а потом только тантры.... Во мне стало это вызывать сомнения. Или мы всё спишем на отпечатки из прошлых жизней?)

----------

Владимир Николаевич (17.01.2016)

----------


## Нико

> Царю Индрабхути была дана система Гухьясамаджи.
> 
> Насчёт _тупо_ - непонял.


По моим данным, царю просто дали метод махамудры через слушание музыки. Много преданий, да...)

----------


## Нико

> Привет из прошлого 
> Если честно, то высказывания противоположной позиции (какже Махасидхи , Мирарепа и т.д.) напоминают мои, лет 20 назад 
> 
> Махасидхи и Джецюн Миларепа были реализованными АрьяБодхисаттвами.
>  При этом Джецюн реализовал состояние Ваджрадхары за одну жизнь практикой Махамудры. Путь Махамудры включает в себя и методы Парамит, но кроме этого  и на их основе добавляет специальные методы.
> 
> Между общими методами Сутры и специальными Тантры - нет противоречий.
> Бодхичитта основа всей Махаяны, в том числе и Тантры.
> 
> ...


Вы сейчас лозунгами говорите. Цонкапой и другими... Эхм..Цонкапа был бхикшу, и потому ему не было дозволено заниматься определёнными практиками, которые ныне могут быть классифицированы как "разврат".

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> . Но вот путь сначала сутры, а потом только тантры....


А вот этого аз не писал )
В Кагью такого подхода вроде нет. 

Напр. Калу Ринпоче объясняя азы первым западным ученикам (четыре мысли и т.п.) воодушевлял их сразу на практику нёндро, давал  ванги и даже Махамудру.

----------


## Нико

> А вот этого аз не писал )
> В Кагью такого подхода вроде нет. 
> 
> Напр. Калу Ринпоче объясняя азы первым западным ученикам (четыре мысли и т.п.) воодушевлял их сразу на практику нёндро, давал  ванги и даже Махамудру.


И что?

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Насчёт _тупо_ - непонял.





> «Да, конечно! — сказал Будда Шакьямуни. И он преподал царю четыре аспекта отношения к действительности, объяснивши всеобщность страдания и, в частности, что все услады чувств — это цепи, привязывающие к сансаре, и от них следует отреч ься. »
> 
> Царь слегка смутился и сказал: «Ну, это всё очень хорошо, конечно, да только не по мне. Я не собираюсь отказываться от чувственных услад. Так что, если у тебя нет иных наставлений, то, пожалуй, практиковаться я не смогу».


Практика пути Сутры полностью, если взять Парамитаяну, это постепенное достижение всех Бхуми в течении нескольких кальп без всяких Тантр. А в традициях оно все изучается монахами для сохранения Учений прежде всего.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (17.01.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> По моим данным, царю просто дали метод махамудры через слушание музыки. Много преданий, да...)


Да )

Эту историю тоже слышал. Но отвечал на сообщении где о царе и Тантре.
Не знаю один ли это и тоже царь или нет.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> И что?


А то что, это крайности : 
Сначала сутра, а потом Тантра.  
Можно и только Тантру, зачем Сутра


Но в тиб. буддизме (вчасности в традиции данной ветки форума): Сутра и Тантра - нераздельны )

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Практика пути Сутры полностью, если взять Парамитаяну, это постепенное достижение всех Бхуми в течении нескольких кальп без всяких Тантр.


Поэтому и есть специальные методы Тантры, в дополнение )

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Поэтому и есть специальные методы Тантры, в дополнение )


Это не дополнение, а полноценные самостоятельные пути.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Это не дополнение, а полноценные самостоятельные пути.


В Ньингма вроде девять отдельных путей, по крайней мере такое слышал.

Но разве в Маха и Ану - не нужно развивать Бодхичитту, использовать специальные методы для двух накоплений и откидываются парамиты ?

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Это в Ньингма - девять отдельных путей, по крайней мере такое слышал.


Полноценные самостоятельные колесницы, они в любой традиции полноценные самостоятельные колесницы.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Полноценные самостоятельные колесницы, они в любой традиции полноценные самостоятельные колесницы.


Где в других традициях об этом говориться ?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Полноценные самостоятельные колесницы, они в любой традиции полноценные самостоятельные колесницы.


Повторю ещё этот вопрос:

Разве в Маха и Ану - не нужно развивать Бодхичитту, использовать специальные методы для двух накоплений и откидываются парамиты ?

----------


## Нико

> Повторю ещё этот вопрос:
> 
> Разве в Маха и Ану - не нужно развивать Бодхичитту, использовать специальные методы для двух накоплений и откидываются парамиты ?


Ничего не откидывается,тем более бодхичитта и парамиты.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (17.01.2016)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Где в других традициях об этом говориться ?


Деление на колесницы шраваков, пратякабудд, бодхисаттв, внешние и внутренние тантры есть не только в Ньингма.




> Повторю ещё этот вопрос:
> Разве в Маха и Ану - не нужно развивать Бодхичитту, использовать специальные методы для двух накоплений и откидываются парамиты ?


Повторю еще, путь сутры, в частности Парамитаяны, это полноценный и подробно описанный путь со своими методами. И Ваджраяна это никакое не дополнение, а такие же подробные самостоятельные пути. Такие понятия как Бодхичитта в каждой отдельной колеснице могут отличаться, и ее развитие практикуется сообразно воззрению конкретной колесницы. Колесница это не набор слов Бодхичитта, парамиты и т.п., чтобы, найдя знакомое слово в другой колеснице, заявлять об ее отношении к иной колеснице.

----------


## Нико

> Повторю еще, путь сутры, в частности Парамитаяны, это полноценный и подробно описанный путь со своими методами. И Ваджраяна это никакое не дополнение, а такие же подробные самостоятельные пути. Такие понятия как Бодхичитта в каждой отдельной колеснице могут отличаться, и ее развитие практикуется сообразно воззрению конкретной колесницы. Колесница это не набор слов Бодхичитта, парамиты и т.п., чтобы, найдя знакомое слово в другой колеснице, заявлять об ее отношении к иной колеснице.


Тут надо понимать, что, когда мы говорим о Ваджраяне - это ответвление Махаяны, хоть тресни! Вы можете сколько угодно практиковать Ваджраяну как бы "отдельно", но результата не будет. Об этом говорят учителя всех традиций.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (17.01.2016)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Тут надо понимать, что, когда мы говорим о Ваджраяне - это ответвление Махаяны, хоть тресни! Вы можете сколько угодно практиковать Ваджраяну как бы "отдельно", но результата не будет. Об этом говорят учителя всех традиций.


Трескать можете, что угодно, путь йидама это чистое проявление Самбхогакаи, являющееся полноценным Учением, само это проявление и есть путь для реализации, полноценный путь без сутр и прочего. Есть или нет способности следовать этому пути, и как эти способности развились, или будут развиваться, это уже отдельная тема.
Развивать полностью все бхуми для следования пути Ваджраяны не нужно, ибо бессмыслено, так как плод уже достигнут. А переходы из одной колесницы в другую, это тоже отдельная тема, к полноценности пути отношения не имеющая.

----------


## Нико

> Трескать можете, что угодно, путь йидама это чистое проявление Самбхогакаи, являющееся полноценным Учением, само это проявление и есть путь для реализации, полноценный путь без сутр и прочего. Есть или нет способности следовать этому пути, и как эти способности развились, или будут развиваться, это уже отдельная тема.


Здесь уже об этом молото-перемолото.     Сорь. )

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Здесь уже об этом молото-перемолото.     Сорь. )


Ага, в курсе, теми кто кроме Цонкапы и сложившегося уклада у монахов ничего больше не видал, и считает всех остальных Учителей ересью.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> И Ваджраяна это никакое не дополнение, а такие же подробные самостоятельные пути. Такие понятия как Бодхичитта в каждой отдельной колеснице могут отличаться, и ее развитие практикуется сообразно воззрению конкретной колесницы. Колесница это не набор слов Бодхичитта, парамиты и т.п., чтобы, найдя знакомое слово в другой колеснице, заявлять об ее отношении к иной колеснице.


Ну раз  и Ум-Будды в каждой колеснице свой ) Удачи !

Нравиться Вам такой подход - практикуйте. Это реально удобно отбросить основы, сам так делал, это легко и очень-очень гордо.
А то что воз и ныне там это, так мелочи, зато высшее - это огого !

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Ну раз  и Ум-Будды в каждой колеснице свой ) Удачи !


Ум-Будды это набор букв, который ничего не значит. Значение имеет только подробное разъяснение о чем это, как это нужно понимать, и как это применять, и в разных колесницах такие разъяснения различаются.




> Это реально удобно отбросить основы, сам так делал, это легко и очень-очень гордо.


Что отбросить? Например? Для кого-то элементарный здравый смысл, что другим вредить не надо, а не делать из этого священную корову?


Учителя объясняют все колесницы по мере возможностей, и кто-то поймет Махаяну и пойдет вести благочестивый образ жизни, помогая живым существам, кто-то поймет наставления по Ваджраяне и уйдет в многолетний ретрит, кто-то будет просто молиться Господу Будде, и каждый из них следует своей колеснице.

----------


## Нико

> Ага, в курсе, теми кто кроме Цонкапы и сложившегося уклада у монахов ничего больше не видал, и считает всех остальных Учителей ересью.


Это Вы мне смеете говорить? Я что, по-Вашему монашка? И кто мои Учителя, сказать можете?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Что отбросить?


Общие основы Сутры 





> Учителя объясняют все колесницы по мере возможностей, и кто-то поймет Махаяну и пойдет вести благочестивый образ жизни, помогая живым существам, кто-то поймет наставления по Ваджраяне и уйдет в многолетний ретрит, кто-то будет просто молиться Господу Будде, и каждый из них следует своей колеснице.


Есть реальные примеры,  что кому-то в тиб. буддизме даётся только Сутра, а комуто только Тантра ?

Вы считаете, что в  затворе - не принимают внешних обетов и не порождают все аспекты Бодхичитты ?

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Общие основы Сутры


Основа любой колесницы это воззрение, они различаются в колесницах.





> Есть реальные примеры,..?





> Наставник Хумкары научил его только одному: использовать звук ХУМ, чтобы объединять все. Ведь если бы он стал учить его методам пути преображения, содержащимся в тантре "Нгондзог Гелпо", то бедному невежественному пастуху было бы трудно понять объяснения мандалы, форм, цветов, божеств и всего прочего. Поэтому Учитель заменил все проявления единственным изображением буквы ХУМ, чтобы объединять все бытие с присутствием звука. Этот простой метод может практиковать любой человек, даже не особо образованный и культурный. Так, выполняя эту практику и объединяя все со звуком ХУМ, Хумкара, даже не зная ни мантры, ни мандалы, обрел полную реализацию проявления Нгондзог Гелпо.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Интересная история )
Но одними историями о махасиддхах сам реализаций не достигнешь (
Что интересно махасиддхи не читали историй, а просто безукоснительно следовали наставлениям Гуру )
Да и мы знаем лишь один, два фрагмента из их жизни (
В основном поучительные, чтоб раскрыть тот или иной важный аспект Пути.

Но спрашивал я о реальном тиб, буддизме, таком какой он есть сейчас:
Есть ли реальные примеры, что кому-то в тиб. буддизме даётся *только* Сутра, а комуто *только* Тантра ?




> Основа любой колесницы это воззрение, они различаются в колесницах.


В чём различие воззрений Махамадхьямаки  и Тантры ?

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Интересная история )
> В чём различие воззрений Махамадхьямаки (Сутр Третьего Поворота) и Тантры ?


http://www.dharmawiki.ru/index.php/К...олесниц

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Что интересно махасиддхи не читали историй, а просто безукоснительно следовали наставлениям Гуру )


А иного Буддизма и не бывает, только конкретное понимание конкретных наставлений и конкретное применение этого в своей жизни, а не "я дцать лет буддист!!! как вы смеете мне что-то говорить."

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Бессмысленный разговор.

Так, как это раздел Кагью, то всё же разрешите процитировать Джамгон Конгтрул Лодро Тхае:
_
Корень всей Дхармы есть рассудочный отказ от хлопотливой озабоченности этой жизнью. Но вся религиозная практика вплоть до сего момента еще не уничтожила твоей привязанности к этой жизни. Твой разум еще не отвратился от желания. Ты еще не отбросил пристрастности к близким, друзьям, спутникам и слугам. Ты ни на крошку не урезал своей тяги к вкусной пище, одеждам и праздным разговорам. Ты упустил самое главное в применении благотворного действия, и поток твоего бытия по-прежнему в порочном русле! Ты не учитываешь того уровня, до которого ослабляет твоя практика проявление аффектов-клеш, но замечаешь лишь затраченные на нее месяцы и годы. Ты исследуешь ошибки других, но не свои! Ты гордишься каждым хорошим качеством, которым обладаешь. Твои мысли заплутали в таких мелочах, как репутация и развлечения. Ты предаешься бездумной, бессмысленной болтовне. Ты воображаешь, что уже объединил воедино религиозные и мирские достижения, хотя фактически даже и одной из этих целей не достигал. Ты споткнулся в самом начале на размышлении о преходящности и потому попал в когти своего же собственного грубого склада ума.

Благословенный из Дрикхунпа говорил: "[Четыре Общие] Основы гораздо глубинней, чем актуальная практика [Махамудры]23. Отсюда следует, что лучше капля по капле вливать эти Четыре Основы в поток своего бытия, даже в умеренном количестве, чем без толку творить все молитвы и созерцания четырех общепринятых тантр. 

Тот, кто практикует Дхарму нерешительно, с оглядкой на мирское, тот обманывает и себя, и других, и впустую транжирит свою человеческую жизнь. 
Короче, если у тебя нет твердой решимости вырваться из самсары, то все медитативные созерцания, [которые ты, может быть, практикуешь даже в горном ските], ничего  не накопит, кроме кучи говна у подножья! Итак, осознай муки самсары и неопределенность момента смерти. А затем, независимо от того, с чем связаны твои разнообразные хлопоты, сведи их число к минимуму! (с)_


Думаю, каждый сам в состоянии понять отбрасываться общие основы Сутры в Тантре или нет.

Вам   Yogino, право слово, ничего не смею говорить, извините пожалуйста.

----------

Илья_Р (01.08.2017), Нико (18.01.2016)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Думаю, каждый сам в состоянии понять отбрасываться общие основы Сутры в Тантре или нет.


Они не могут отбрасываться, они там есть сами по себе в том или ином виде, без привязки к Сутре, и с гораздо более глубоким пониманием. Не может 10% раствор понимания пустотности Сутры быть основанием для практики в Тантре, где осваивается и применяется 100% раствор. Грубый пример, но если не понятно, то не надо продолжать.

----------


## Нико

> Бессмысленный разговор.
> 
> Так, как это раздел Кагью, то всё же разрешите процитировать Джамгон Конгтрул Лодро Тхае:
> _
> Корень всей Дхармы есть рассудочный отказ от хлопотливой озабоченности этой жизнью. Но вся религиозная практика вплоть до сего момента еще не уничтожила твоей привязанности к этой жизни. Твой разум еще не отвратился от желания. Ты еще не отбросил пристрастности к близким, друзьям, спутникам и слугам. Ты ни на крошку не урезал своей тяги к вкусной пище, одеждам и праздным разговорам. Ты упустил самое главное в применении благотворного действия, и поток твоего бытия по-прежнему в порочном русле! Ты не учитываешь того уровня, до которого ослабляет твоя практика проявление аффектов-клеш, но замечаешь лишь затраченные на нее месяцы и годы. Ты исследуешь ошибки других, но не свои! Ты гордишься каждым хорошим качеством, которым обладаешь. Твои мысли заплутали в таких мелочах, как репутация и развлечения. Ты предаешься бездумной, бессмысленной болтовне. Ты воображаешь, что уже объединил воедино религиозные и мирские достижения, хотя фактически даже и одной из этих целей не достигал. Ты споткнулся в самом начале на размышлении о преходящности и потому попал в когти своего же собственного грубого склада ума.
> 
> Благословенный из Дрикхунпа говорил: "[Четыре Общие] Основы гораздо глубинней, чем актуальная практика [Махамудры]23. Отсюда следует, что лучше капля по капле вливать эти Четыре Основы в поток своего бытия, даже в умеренном количестве, чем без толку творить все молитвы и созерцания четырех общепринятых тантр. 
> 
> Тот, кто практикует Дхарму нерешительно, с оглядкой на мирское, тот обманывает и себя, и других, и впустую транжирит свою человеческую жизнь. 
> ...


Владимир Николаевич, Ваша цитата верна, но я говорила всё же о другом. Тантры не может быть без выше Вами процитированного. Однако методы разнятся. Только и всего.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (18.01.2016)

----------


## Нико

> Основа любой колесницы это воззрение, они различаются в колесницах.


Воззрение как раз должно быть одинаковым в сутре и тантре.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (18.01.2016)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Воззрение как раз должно быть одинаковым в сутре и тантре.


http://www.dharmawiki.ru/index.php/К...олесниц

----------


## Нико

> http://www.dharmawiki.ru/index.php/К...олесниц


Я имела в виду махаянские сутру и тантру. А данная Вами ссылка парадоксальным образом намекает на то, что все 9 ян - это дзогчен))))). Что я уже не раз слышала, Берхин, не Берхин).

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Я имела в виду махаянские сутру и тантру. А данная Вами ссылка парадоксальным образом намекает на то, что все 9 ян - это дзогчен))))). Что я уже не раз слышала, Берхин, не Берхин).


Вы можете иметь в виду, что угодно, деление на колесницы (классы тантр) есть, что в Ньингма, что в Сарма. А с воззрениями там аналогичная история. Если вы ее не слышали, то ничем не могу помочь.

----------


## Нико

> Вы можете иметь в виду, что угодно, деление на колесницы (классы тантр) есть, что в Ньингма, что в Сарма. А с воззрениями там аналогичная история. Если вы ее не слышали, то ничем не могу помочь.


Да? Давайте заострим внимание на воззрении. Воззрение шраваков и пратьекабудд аналогично воззрению бодхисаттв и приверженцев дзогчен, к примеру? Как Вы считаете?

Я, конечно, тут имею в виду пустоту.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Да? Давайте заострим внимание на воззрении. Воззрение шраваков и пратьекабудд аналогично воззрению бодхисаттв и приверженцев дзогчен, к примеру? Как Вы считаете?
> 
> Я, конечно, тут имею в виду пустоту.


Вы не о плоде случаем про одинаковость? Речь про воззрение колесницы, способа достижения, с каким воззрением в нее вступают.

----------


## Нико

> Вы не о плоде случаем про одинаковость? Речь про воззрение колесницы, способа достижения, с каким воззрением в нее вступают.


Нет, я не о плоде, потому что плоды разные у шраваков и бодхисаттв. Я говорила о том, что сутрические прасангики или сутрические ньингмапы (такие тоже есть) получают равные плоды практики с дзогченпа или с ваджраянцами. Об этом ещё Первый Панчен писал. Разница только в длительности достижения этого плода.

----------


## Нико

Но есть и альтернативная точка зрения, которую периодически озвучивает ЕСДЛ: без практики тантры (или дзогчен) невозможно достичь полного просветления. )

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Разница только в длительности достижения этого плода.


Где-то там на уровне Будд, да оно там одинакого всё. Речь именно про достижение плода простыми смертными, в разных колесницах его достигают с разными воззрениями. А потом да -



> "Тем не менее, если их изучит йог, *сведущий в писаниях и логике и опытный [в медитации]*, то обнаружится, что в конечном счёте их значение сводится к одному и тому же.


Василий с улицы заходит, давайте я щас бодхисаттвой буду, а ему вот тебе воззрение, оно одинакого у всех - "Посредством исключительных умозаключений, устанавливают и затем реализуют единство (двух) высших уровней реальности, согласно которым причина проявленности сущности природы, семь абсолютных богатств (14), спонтанно присутствует в чистом осознавании, которое находится за пределами концептуальных усложнений, и все относительные явления естественно проявляются как мандала божеств трех мест"  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------

Нико (18.01.2016)

----------


## Нико

Похоже, в 21 веке воззрение - это только для того чтобы бодаться на форумах.  :Big Grin:

----------

Владимир Николаевич (22.01.2016)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

Колесница - это как конкретно ты понимаешь происходящее 24 часа в сутки, и что сообразно этому воззрению практикуешь, и как ведешь себя. Так что не факт, что ты и шравака, когда в туалете.

----------


## Нико

> Колесница - это как конкретно ты понимаешь происходящее 24 часа в сутки, и что сообразно этому воззрению практикуешь, и как ведешь себя. Так что не факт, что ты и шравака, когда в туалете.


Не, туалет - это скорее для ваджраянцев (Ваджрасаттва и всё такое). )))

----------


## Чагна Дордже

А вот сакьяпинские классики утверждают, что тантра - это связь между источником, путём и результатом  :Wink: 



> The meaning of the word “mantra” is nonduality of emptiness and compassion.The dual method is the nonduality of emptiness and compassion; This is called Guhyamantra. 
> Everything can be learned from other sources, such as the Vajra Shekhara (Vajra Pinnacle) Tantra.
> 
> (1) The definition of “mantra” is nondual gnosis that is the mind of all buddhas of all time, as revealed in the Vajra Shekhara (Vajra Pinnacle) Tantra:
> 
> All mantras are characteristic of the mind of all buddhas. The definition of mantra is explained as perfection and the space of all phenomena in which the essence of dharma is accomplished. 
> 
> (2) There are three divisions: (a) Vidya-mantra, (b) Dharani-mantra, and (c) Guhya-mantra, according to the Samanya Guhya (General Secret) Tantra:
> 
> ...

----------

Владимир Николаевич (18.01.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Владимир Николаевич, Ваша цитата верна, но я говорила всё же о другом. Тантры не может быть без выше Вами процитированного. Однако методы разнятся. Только и всего.


Дак и в моём сообщении:

_имхо: путь Сутр общий для всех традиций линий и учеников и обязателен к практике полностью, Тантры же специальные методы более индивидуальны и ситемы практикуються отдельно._

О том, что в соответствии с Сутрой  практическому осуществлению обязательно подлежат напр. все прамиты.  И это общие учения для Сутры и Тантры.
Тогда как в Тантре каждая система практикуется индивидуально.  _Реализовавший одну, реализует  все_(с)


п.с. что касается Йогино: ну пытается доказать человек правоту своего жесткого понимания девяти колесниц, причём даже в разделе Сарма.  Говорит, что недоволен когда его в рамки якобы монашеской системы загнать хотят, но при этом хочет чтобы все только его жёсткое понимание принимали. Бывает  :Smilie:  Проходит  :Smilie:

----------

Нико (18.01.2016)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> п.с. что касается Йогино: ну пытается доказать человек правоту своего жесткого понимания девяти колесниц, причём даже в разделе Сарма.


 Конечно же мое и "жесткое", и колесница, как воззрение, медитация, поведение и плод это мое, и вообще деление на колесницы я придумал  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  Если вы это не встречали в своей традиции, это не значит, что там этого нет. Вот Девятый Кармапа Вангчуг Дордже вроде как составил комментарий по четырем классам тантр, найдите и изучите, если отличается, то расскажите.

----------


## Нико

> Конечно же мое и "жесткое", и колесница, как воззрение, медитация, поведение и плод это мое, и вообще деление на колесницы я придумал    Если вы это не встречали в своей традиции, это не значит, что там этого нет. Вот Девятый Кармапа Вангчуг Дордже вроде как составил комментарий по четырем классам тантр, найдите и изучите, если отличается, то расскажите.


Расслабьтесь, только сарма не трогайте, там всё несколько иначе. )

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Расслабьтесь, только сарма не трогайте, там всё несколько иначе. )


Конечно, конечно... не видели, значит все иначе...



> Тем не менее, хотя объектом в системе Высшей Йога-тантры является та же самая пустота, но с точки зрения субъективного переживания этой пустоты имеется существенное различие. Таким образом, с точки зрения рассмотрения пустоты как объекта можно сказать, что между Сутрой и Тантрой нет различий в воззрении о пустоте,* но с точки зрения личного опыта различие между ними существует.* Поняв это, мы получаем возможность примирить между собой кажущиеся противоположными точки зрения: о том, что между Сутрой и Тантрой нет разницы в воззрении о пустоте, и о том, что есть существенное различие.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> . Вот Девятый Кармапа Вангчуг Дордже вроде как составил комментарий по четырем классам тантр, найдите и изучите, если отличается, то расскажите.


не хотел продолжать беседу, но вот эти Ваши вроде:
... вроде Третий Гьялва Кармапа текст по Дзокчен написал...
... вроде Джамгён Конгтрюл Ринпоче бон передавал...
... вроде...

Теперь вот о Девятом Гьялве Кармапе вроде..

вот сумбум Гьялва Ванчук Дордже:
http://www.words-of-karmapa.org/09_K...xt%20index.htm

О каком конкретном тексте Вы говорите ?

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> О каком конкретном тексте Вы говорите ?





> В Таши Гунгтанге, где давным-давно практиковал Третий Кармапа Рангджунг Дордже, Девятый Кармапа основал новое поселение для уединённых медитаций. Оставшись там на некоторое время, Вангчуг Дордже составил текст-комментарий, посвящённый "Калачакра-тантре" и делению тантр на четыре класса, а также написал садхану (подробное руководство по практике) Вайрочаны.


Классификация колесниц есть во всех школах тибетского Буддизма, это общеизвестно.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Классификация колесниц есть во всех школах тибетского Буддизма, это общеизвестно.


В Сарма нет классификаций по девяти колесницам. 
Даже классы Тантр более-менее условны. 

В Сарма есть три колесницы, но противопоставления, о котором Вы пишите - нет. Колесницы взаимодополняемы и взаимосвязаны. 
Внешнее служит основанием внутреннего, внутреннее тайному и т.д. 


Хотите заниматься жёсткой классификацией  - занимайтесь. 
Спорить с Вами нет никакого ни желания ни смысла.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Хотите заниматься жёсткой классификацией  - занимайтесь. 
> Спорить с Вами нет никакого ни желания ни смысла.


Я этим не занимаюсь, этим занимаются Учителя, которые это подробно разъясняют, что в Сарма, что в Ньингма. И спорить тут не о чем вообще. Мною даже цитата Далай-Ламы приведена о наличии различия воззрений в Сутре и Тантре, но "спор" почему-то продолжается. Две разных садханы одного класса не могут друг друга дополнять, так как это два полноценных пути со своими стадиями зарождения и завершения, а разных классов и подавно. Если вы имеете весьма отдаленное представление о собственной традиции, то это ваши проблемы. http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....ll=1#post65951

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Две разных садханы одного класса не могут друг друга дополнять, так как это два полноценных пути со своими стадиями зарождения и завершения, а разных классов и подавно. http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....ll=1#post65951


Причём здесь это.

Вы реально считаете, что Тантра практикуется без опоры на Сутру, то есть без опоры на Прибежище, Отречение и Бодхичитту ?

(это прямой вопрос , хотелось бы получить  прямой и чёткий ответ)

----------

Говинда (19.01.2016)

----------


## Маша_ла

Внесу свои кривые 5  копеек)) Тантра, насколько я поняла, это короткий путь к просветлению. Однако он основывается на общепринятых основах - моральном поведении, отказе от лжи, грубой речи, негативных действий, короче, тела, речи и ума, а также на развитии бодхичитты.
Некоторые махасиддхи, такие как Наропа, Вирупа, были примерными последователями Махаяны, очень строго соблюдали дисциплину и были превосходными монахами и настоятелями, пока они не повстречали своих учителей, тем или иным образом. В общем, они были подготовлены к Тантре.
Тантра - это короткий метод, который связан со многими опасностями. Неукрощенный ум ученика может начать выкозюливать и тогда ничего не получится. Путь тантры сравнивают с путем змеи в бамбуковой трубке - они либо пойдет вверх, либо вниз. Других вариантов нет.

К сожалению, в наше время, люди часто думают, что раз махасиддхи вели себя так странно, то эти странности и ведут к просветлению и начинают делать глупости под соусом следования Тантре. Однако, я думаю, это все равно, что наливать кипяток себе в горло, не подготовив заранее подходящий сосуд. Нужно развивать в себе положительные качества, любовь, бодхичитту, преданность. И тогда, когда созреет карма, встретится учитель. И тогда, главное, просто следовать его или ее наставлениям, не привнося в них свои личные выкрутасы и идеи. В общем, всему свое время. Важно, быть добрым человеком, по-моему и воспитывать в себе позитивные качества. А там тантра-шмантра. Все будет в свое время, когда карма созреет. А жизнь коротка, но при этом, по-моему, торопиться куда-то не нужно)) Всему свое время и место.
Вирупа под конец жизни, около 80  лет, по-моему, достиг всего и очень быстро. А до этого была жизнь в монастыре, соблюдение все правил, ограничений, изучение, молитва и пр.. И это только одна его жизнь, а сколько было до этого..

----------

Владимир Б (19.01.2016), Владимир Николаевич (19.01.2016), Говинда (19.01.2016), Мурат (20.01.2016)

----------


## Дубинин

Тантра- это вообще всё то, чем назовёт набор неких событий в своей жизни человек, после добровольного желания сделать это, опираясь на вдохновение- вызванное знакомство с иным человеком- которого он по любым причинам будет считать т.н. -  гуру ваджраяны.

----------

Андрей Рэй (01.09.2016), Мяснов (20.01.2016), Чагна Дордже (19.01.2016)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Причём здесь это.
> 
> Вы реально считаете, что Тантра практикуется без опоры на Сутру, то есть без опоры на Прибежище, Отречение и Бодхичитту ?
> 
> (это прямой вопрос , хотелось бы получить  прямой и чёткий ответ)


На этот вопрос уже был ответ.

Прибежище практика Тантры в Гуру, который передал метод (йидама), и в методе (йидаме).
Отречение (реального) практика Тантры несравнимо с одеванием каких-то одежек и отказа жить мирской жизнью.
Бодхичитта практика Тантры гораздо глубже, чем понимание ее в Сутре.

И не надо про то, что в Сутре это тоже очень глубоко и т.п. Так же глубоко оно у Бодхисаттвы дцатой бхуми, которому собственно и Тантра уже не нужна. А поверхностное понимание этих вещей опорой быть не может.

----------


## Маша_ла

> Отречение (реального) практика Тантры несравнимо с одеванием каких-то одежек и отказа жить мирской жизнью.
> Бодхичитта практика Тантры гораздо глубже, чем понимание ее в Сутре.
> 
> И не надо про то, что в Сутре это тоже очень глубоко и т.п. Так же глубоко оно у Бодхисаттвы дцатой бхуми, которому собственно и Тантра уже не нужна. А поверхностное понимание этих вещей опорой быть не может.


Вот именно пренебрежительно отношение к одежкам и отречению монашеской сангхи, свое глубокое понимание, а у других людей -поверхностное - это и есть опасности Тантры. Ум за разум. Неуважение к одному человеку, который всю жизнь строго следует Дхарме, может обернуться потом непослушанием и неуважением к учителю. Ведь такое глубокое понимание. Выше гималаев)) Гордыня, например. 
Ум надо беречь от таких крайностей, по-моему. 
Хотя, в этой жизни каждый должен сам наступить на свои грабли))

----------

Владимир Николаевич (19.01.2016), Говинда (19.01.2016)

----------


## Гошка

> Здравствуйте, форумчане!
> Не могу никак сформулировать для себя понятие "Тантра". Задавал это вопрос путешествующим учителям,что-то читал в лекциях Ламы Оле, но чёткой формулировки так и не получил. Так что же такое "Тантра"?
> Википедия : "В тибетской и бонской терминологии тантра определяется как система практик для достижения высшей реализации, и является особенностью буддизма Ваджраяны (или тантрического буддизма)...". 
> Так  ить все практики направлены на достижение высшей реализации и не только в буддизме и не только в Ваджраяне...
> Помогите прояснить этот термин...


Википедия не катит?
https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A2...82%D1%80%D0%B0
https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A2...8%D0%B7%D0%BC)

----------


## ullu

> Да, я слышал не раз такое объяснение. Хорошо, не могли бы Вы пояснить, в чём же сущность и отличие  методов сутры и тантры?


Можно об этом прочитать в книге "Кристалл и путь света. Сутра, Тантра и Дзогчен" Чогьяла Намкая Норбу.

----------


## Алсу

> Вы реально считаете, что Тантра практикуется без опоры на Сутру, то есть без опоры на Прибежище, Отречение и Бодхичитту ?




Ваджраяна в пространстве своих методов имеет дело с преображенной или трансформированной реальностью.
В прибежище: Будда заменяется на Гуру, Дхарма на Йидама, а нашей Сангхой становятся палы и дакини.
Отречение заменяется на трансформацию, а Бодхичитта используется в своем прямом значении как Просветленный ум, т.к. Ваджраяна - это колесница плода.

----------

Говинда (19.01.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> ....



http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post623312

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Джамгон Конгтрул Лодро Тхае:

_Шесть Начал Прибежища: Это — Три Драгоценности и Три Корня. Три Драгоценности суть Будда, Дхарма и Сангха. Мантраяна добавляет к Ним и Три Корня: 
1. Гуру — корень всей благодати, 
2. Йидам — корень всех сиддхи, 
3. Дакини и дхармапалы — корень всех деяний будды.

Эти три Корня присутствуют в Трех Драгоценностях. Мантраяна считает, что все Шесть заключены в одном Коренном Гуру.

Далее, Будда [являет себя в трех следующих аспектах]: Дхармакайя, коему ведомы все вещи, и так, как они есть [на самом деле], и так, как они проявляются [в мире]: Самбхогакайя, обладающее "пятью несомненностями"; и Нирманакайя, принимающее форму [любого типа в мире явленного] творения искусства, существа [ — воплощення Пробужденного], или Будды. Итак, "Будда" включает все три формы-кайя.

"Дхарма" — это Учение Будды, представленного в Священных Писаниях: слова, предложения и буквы устных наставлений Будды и читаемых [нараспев молитв и мантр]. 
"Дхарма" также включает Дхарма-реализацию: Основу, Дхармадхату, Татхату(-Таковость); Благородную Истину Прекращения страдания; и Благородную Истину Путь — каждое из Них ведет к Пробуждению. Т. о., "Дхарма" включает как Писания, так и полное постижение. 

"Сангха" включает истинную Сангху, которую составляют Бодхисаттвы, кои уже не повернут вспять, и временную [предварительную] Сангху, которую составляют шраваки, пратйекабудды и архаты. 

Поскольку Будда ясно указал, что надо принять, а что надо отвергнуть, то почитай Будду в качестве своего Учителя. Поскольку Его Учения суть основа практики, то почитай Дхарму как Путь. Поскольку этот Путь тебе не знаком, то тебе потребуются постоянные наставления и примеры святых — потому-то и ищи товарищей в Сангхе. 

Когда достигнешь цели, твое осознание станет таким же, что и Пробужденное Осознание всех Будд. Тебе уже не потребуются ни Дхарма, ни Сангха. Высшим Прибежищем останется только Будда.

В наши дни философских спекуляций много обсуждают, как [Начала Прибежища] следует рассматривать, что следует считать Началом Прибежища, а что не следует. Тот, кто просто творит [Устремление к Прибежищу] и вырабатывает благие нормы [троичного поведения], тот вовсе не нуждается в таких [рассуждениях]. Все, что ему необходимо — это развить веру и благоговение. (с)_

----------

Говинда (20.01.2016), Чекава (20.01.2016)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Вот именно пренебрежительно отношение к одежкам и отречению монашеской сангхи.


 Не надо фантазировать, чего не говорилось. Дело не в гордости, а в фактах. Отречение практика, ушедшего в многолетние ретриты, в котором он устремил свой ум, отрекшись абсолютно от всего, на мандалу йидама, несоизмеримо выше того, кто прошел ритуал и одел одежду. Какой процент таких монахов вообще реально занимается практикой, для чего монашество Буддой и было создано, а не находится там из-за сложившихся традиций в месте их рождения, и какого-то чувства религиозности, в отличии от практика, который выполняет практику 24 часа в сутки в течении нескольких лет? И никакого пренебрежения тут нету.

----------


## Маша_ла

Да-да, наслышана я о практиках, которые были слишком усердны, не слушали предупреждений учителя и сходили с ума.
Наслышана и о людях, которые берут город с собой, в ретрит.
А также о людях, которые занимаются стяжательством успеха под соусом практики.
И о людях, которые любят думать, что они - лучше других.

Мы никогда не можем знать, насколько хорошим практиком являет тот или иной человек. Самый скромный монах может быть самым хорошим практиком, мы любим судить о практике других людей, занимаясь практикой сплетен. Но реальности о практике других людей мы не узнаем никогда. Кстати, многие монахи проходят ретриты по тантре. Там именно так все и идет - обеты, монашеская жизнь, отказ от мирских привязанностей и постепенное углубление в практику Дхармы по нарастающей. В конце концов многие проходят тантрич. ретриты, становятся учителями, или просто живут в ретрите всю жизнь, или просто живут с учителем и служат ему или ей всю жизнь. Как правило, все начинается с принятия монашеских обетов. Не как формальности. И не как смены одежды и прически.

Выше-ниже. Традиции в месте рождения. Какое-то чувство религиозности. Не нам судить, как говорится.
Мы даже родились в стране, где нет Дхармы. Видать, хорошие практики)) 
24 часа в сутки несколько лет - всего-то? Я понимаю, 24 часа несколько жизней подряд, непрерывно следуя за гуру. А так, несколько лет - маловато будет.

Но я не буду больше спорить. Действительно, свои грабли нужны каждому. И надежды юношей питают, и все такое.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (20.01.2016), Говинда (20.01.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (20.01.2016)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Да-да, наслышана я о практиках, которые были слишком усердны, не слушали предупреждений учителя и сходили с ума.
> Наслышана и о людях, которые берут город с собой, в ретрит.
> А также о людях, которые занимаются стяжательством успеха под соусом практики.
> И о людях, которые любят думать, что они - лучше других.


 Осталось только понять, какое это отношение имеет, к тому каким в действительности должен быть практик Тантры. А не видеть вокруг дурачков, которым лишь бы кого-то осудить и возвышаться  :Big Grin: 




> Не нам судить, как говорится.


Кому что, а мне такие рассуждения помогают понять свое место в практике Дхармы, когда ум не способен ни монашества принять, а тем более уйти в многолетние ретриты. Чушь про годы "следования Дхарме" в миру, и считание себя опытным, быстро из головы выветривает.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Не надо фантазировать, чего не говорилось. Дело не в гордости, а в фактах. Отречение практика, ушедшего в многолетние ретриты, в котором он устремил свой ум, отрекшись абсолютно от всего, на мандалу йидама, несоизмеримо выше того, кто прошел ритуал и одел одежду. Какой процент таких монахов вообще реально занимается практикой, для чего монашество Буддой и было создано, а не находится там из-за сложившихся традиций в месте их рождения, и какого-то чувства религиозности, в отличии от практика, который выполняет практику 24 часа в сутки в течении нескольких лет? И никакого пренебрежения тут нету.


Извините пожалуйста, но при всей Вашей учёности, складывается впечатление, что у Вас некое предвзятое замифологизированное представление о трёхлетних затворах.
Да и о чередовании концентрации-отвлечения в сессиях практики и в не затворной жизни забывать не стоит  :Wink: 

Вообще тенденция ума - впадать в крайности и жёсткие взгляды. Но и беспокоиться об этом не стоит, со временем это проходит. 
Опыт постижения, как и раскрытие  сочувствия, отречение от личностного - приходит не за один день, год или даже жизнь.
Четыре мысли в помощь )

----------


## ullu

> Владимир Николаевич, Ваша цитата верна, но я говорила всё же о другом. Тантры не может быть без выше Вами процитированного. Однако методы разнятся. Только и всего.


Ой, нет же, воззрения тоже разнятся и поведение. Есть же текст про ошибки каждой колесницы, касающийся воззрения и поведения.

Мне кажется вы рассматриваете колесницы, как что-то, что можно выбрать по типу - мне нравится крия, а мне нравится сутра...вот и буду это практиковать.
Поэтому начинается такая штука, что вроде как а как выбрать то ? Ну...какие методы больше подходят...нравятся. Но так не верно же.
Они действительно высшие и низшие же, то есть в итоге все приводят к освобождению, но что практиковать зависит от способностей практика же. Дело же не в том. что мне нравится сутра, а в том, что я не понимаю тантры. 
Если бы я понимала тантру, имела бы возможность встретиться с тантрой. получить учение более высокого уровня , чем сутра, понять его и практиковать, то не делать этого было бы моим падением же. Ведь я обязалась достичь освобождения как можно скорее, чтобы существа не страдали. И я не должна цепляться за свои нравится - не нравится, иначе я эгоист и сволочь,  а не бодхисаттва вовсе.

Но если я не понимаю, то я практикую сутру. А что делать ? Надо развивать понимание. И там да, воззрение отличается, оно более низкого уровня. Иначе чего я не понимаю в тантре , а в сутре понимаю ? 
И поведение там более низкого уровня, иначе чего я веду себя как в сутре, а не как в тантре , где все быстрее достигается ?
Отличаются они всем, и по уровню разные они, для разных уровней понимания они все, для разных способностей.
Иначе вообще не нужны были бы колесницы никакие, все пошли бы тогел практиковать и всем было бы счастье.

Конечно основные принципы низших колесниц не отбрасываются никуда. они привносятся в высшие. Но не прямолинейно переносятся, иначе чего высшего в этих колесницах и почему понимание в высших колесницах более развитое ? 
Как понимание, формирующее хинаянский принцип не вредить, развивается в махаяне до действвоать на благо и нарушать личные обеты ради блага других. Так же и все остальные принципы развиваются и то, что в Сутре вот так, в Ану-йоге выглядит вообще уже совсем по другому. Мы же специально изучаем эту тему - как эти принципы переходят из одной колесницы в другую, потому что их не всегда узнаешь , так они могут выглядеть по другому уже и применяться по другому .
Но они не так же переходят, что вот в сутре это так и теперь так и остается всегда.

Так что не правильно говорить, что только методами отличаются. Прежде всего воззрением отличаются, и поэтому, неизбежно , отличаются и методами и поведением. Ведь методы и поведение за воззрением следуют, они не могут быть другими, если воззрение одинаковое. Смысла никакого не было бы в них.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Вообще тенденция ума - впадать в крайности и жёсткие взгляды.


 Методы Ваджраяны описаны с тонкостями различных классов, и имея хоть какое-то представление о собственном состоянии, о своем уме, не особо сложно представить, хотя бы примерно, какая трансформация ума и существа в целом происходит в процессе применения подобных методов, и какие усилия для этого необходимы.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Методы Ваджраяны описаны с тонкостями различных классов, и имея хоть какое-то представление о собственном состоянии, о своем уме, не особо сложно представить, хотя бы примерно, какая трансформация ума и существа в целом происходит в процессе применения подобных методов, и какие усилия для этого необходимы.


Да, остаётся только читать и представлять.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Так, как данный раздел форума Кагью:

_Три Колесницы в их взаимодополнении и единстве.

Все данные Буддой наставления можно подразделить на три уровня или три дополняющих друг друга подхода: Хинаяну, Махаяну и Ваджраяну.

Три метода

Как мы уже знаем, наши проблемы и наши страдания порождены отрицательными предрасположенностями нашего Ума: неведением, страстными и эгоистическими наклонностями. Различные аспекты дхармы служат средствами, позволяющими устранить неведение и все негативное, с ним связанное. При этом дхарма сообразуется с нуждами и способностями различных существ, а именно: от неведения и страстей можно либо защититься, либо преобразовать их, либо освободиться от них простым распознаванием их природы.

Если защищаться от страстей, отделяя себя от их причин, то это будет подход на уровне наставлений Хинаяны, «Малой колесницы» или «узкого пути». Преобразовать страсть, иными словами, сделать так, чтобы некая негативная, ориентированная на Я склонность превратилась в положительное, альтруистическое отношение, основанное на любви и сострадании — это главное в подходе Махаяны, «Большой колесницы». «Просто» распознавать природу страстей и посредством этого освобождаться от них, преобразовывать их, едва они проявляются в Уме — это соответствует основам наставлений Ваджраяны, «Молниеподобной колесницы».

Подход Хинаяны заключается в том, чтобы в совершенстве следовать дисциплине, отказавшись от таких типов поведения, которые вредят другим и самому себе. Он избегает препятствий и отвлечений, способствует медитации в состоянии полной погружённости в одном предмете.

Подход Махаяны заключается в практике сострадания по отношению ко всем существам, в соединении с медитацией о глубоком смысле Пустоты. В нём на основе альтруистического состояния Ума, называемого «Ум Просветления», осваивают шесть совершенств: даяния-щедрости, самодисциплины-нравственности, терпения, усердия, медитации и проникающего постижения.

Подход Ваджраяны представляет собой путь преобразования Ума, очищающий все загрязнённости действиями, эмоциями и иллюзиями, и позволяющий быстро достичь пробуждённости посредством медитаций, называемых этапами «зарождения» и «завершения».

Взаимодополнительность и Пути

Практикующие Хинаяну — в большей мере практики внешней самодисциплины, т.е. различных обетов и обязательств (например, обетов монаха или мирянина). Эта внешняя самодисциплина вместе со всей медитативной основой служит общим фундаментом дхармы. Некоторые люди, чьи способности к пониманию ограничены, не могут продвинуться дальше этой стадии. Если им начинают толковать о вселенском сострадании и о смысле Пустоты, как эти темы трактуются в Махаяне, то они пугаются, затыкают себе уши и проявляют сильнейшее внутреннее неприятие: Нет, это не по мне, так невозможно, я этого не понимаю! А если таким личностям приходится услышать о Ваджраяне и её многочисленных методах, то их протест ещё резче: «Ну, нет... Совершенно ясно, что Будда такому учить не мог. Это всё россказни, слышать их не хочу!»

Могут встретиться личности, для которых вполне доступен взгляд на вещи, свойственный Махаяне, а вот принять Ваджраяну они не в силах! Однако по содержанию эти три колесницы или три яны составляют непрерывную последовательность — от сравнительно внешнего к всё более внутреннему. Эти три уровня, соответствуют как различным способностям и душевным складам, так и этапам продвижения по пути. Поскольку три колесницы взаимодополняют друг друга, лучше всего будет практиковать их одновременно.

для объяснения взаимодополнительности можно привести наглядный пример — строительство дома. Сначала требуется заложить прочный фундамент, что соответствует самодисциплин Хинаяны. Затем на фундаменте можно будет возводить стены самого здания Махаяны, практики сострадания и Пустоты. Завершая строительство, нужно подвести дом под крышу и соорудить на ней конёк — это методы осуществления, специфичные для Ваджраяны. Понятно, что крыша дома предполагает наличие уже построенных стен, а они должны опираться на солидное основание. Так же обстоит дело и с последовательностью и взаимодополнительностью трёх колесниц.

Взаимодополнительность колесниц имеет место и при изложении, подходящем разным типам существ с их несхожими упованиями и способностями.

В большом универсаме, к примеру, продукты могут очень различаться по упаковке и фасовке, так что каждый покупатель выбирает то, что ему подходит; однако, назначение у всех товаров одно и тоже — служить покупателям пищей. Так же и различные подходы уместны при различии способностей восприятия, но цель у них одна.

Впрочем, о какой бы из колесниц ни зашла речь, важно применять их наставления на практике. Только так и можно мало-помалу продвигаться на Пути.

Кроме того, каждая из трёх ян исторически преобладает в какой-либо из Буддийских традиций вне Тибета, хотя наше изложение касается не особой истории школ, а уровней практики.

В особенности стоит заметить, что традиция Тхеравады в этой классификации не сводится к хинаянской составляющей — полагать так было бы ошибкой.*

Тибету повезло получить все уровни наставлений из Индии — и Хинаяну, и Махаяну, и Ваджраяну. Не скажу, конечно, что вам особенно повезёт, если вы встретите тибетцев — это просто люди. Зато вам очень повезло, что вы встретились с Буддийской дхармой, как она передаётся в Тибете, ибо эта традиция совершенно полная и совершенно живая.(с)_

Кьябдже Калу Ринпоче.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> ...
> для объяснения взаимодополнительности можно привести наглядный пример — строительство дома. Сначала требуется заложить прочный фундамент, что соответствует самодисциплин Хинаяны. Затем на фундаменте можно будет возводить стены самого здания Махаяны, практики сострадания и Пустоты. Завершая строительство, нужно подвести дом под крышу и соорудить на ней конёк — это методы осуществления, специфичные для Ваджраяны. Понятно, что крыша дома предполагает наличие уже построенных стен, а они должны опираться на солидное основание. Так же обстоит дело и с последовательностью и взаимодополнительностью трёх колесниц.
> ...
> Кьябдже Калу Ринпоче.


Надо же, какие чудеса, это просто невероятно. Учитель Ньингма, с их какой-то не такой классификацией, которой якобы нет в Сарма, пишет практически тоже самое дословно -




> Например, для построения совершенного храма нам нужна твердая почва и хороший фундамент. Эти два элемента - учения Хинаяны. Без фундамента мы ничего не сможем построить. Во-вторых, нам нужна большая и красивая структура (самого здания); это - учения Махаяны. И, наконец, дом не должен быть пустым; в нем должны присутствовать прекрасные символические образы просветленных тела, речи и ума.
> Это - учения Ваджраяны. Иначе это здание будет подобно любому другому мирскому жилищу - абсолютно бесполезным. Точно так же мы должны соединять все три уровня учений в единое тело практики.
> 
> Тулку Ургьен Ринпоче


Только вот одна проблема, когда будет необходимость в практике колесницы, например, крийя-тантры, то придется применять конкретные наставления по воззрению, методам, и поведению этой колесницы.

А еще лучше, это внимательней слушать/читать наставления Учителей своей традиции -



> Эти три уровня, *соответствуют как различным способностям и душевным складам*, так и этапам продвижения по пути.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (21.01.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Надо же, какие чудеса, это просто невероятно. Учитель Ньингма пишет практически тоже самое дословно -
> 
> 
> 
> Только вот одна проблема, когда будет необходимость в практике колесницы, например, крийя-тантры, то придется применять конкретные наставления по воззрению, методам, и поведению этой колесницы.
> 
> А еще лучше, это внимательней слушать/читать наставления Учителей своей традиции -


Тулку Урген держатель не только Ньингма но и Кагью. В том числе и линий идущих через Джамгён Конгтрул Лодро Тхае, которого уже неоднократно цитировал в этой теме.

За мою внимательность не беспокойтесь  :Wink:  Но и Вам имхо не  следует также обходить вниманием из этой цитаты :

_Три Колесницы в их взаимодополнении и единстве_

_Поскольку три колесницы взаимодополняют друг друга, лучше всего будет практиковать их одновременно_

Из предыдущих:
Джамгон Конгтрул Ринпоче
_Шесть Начал Прибежища: Это — Три Драгоценности и Три Корня. Три Драгоценности суть Будда, Дхарма и Сангха. Мантраяна добавляет к Ним и Три Корня_

Кюнзик Шамар Ринопоче:
_Тантра опирается на Сутру_


Меньше жёсткостей крайних взглядов, навязывания другим своего понимания или мнения только своей традиции, то и проблем не будет, коллега  :Smilie:

----------


## ullu

> лучше всего будет практиковать их одновременно


Как вы это будете делать ?

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Меньше жёсткостей крайних взглядов, навязывания другим своего понимания или мнения только своей традиции, то и проблем не будет, коллега


 У меня нету никаких жестких взглядов, и кто тут чего пытается навязать еще вопрос. Я всего-лишь пытаюсь донести, что классификация есть и в Сарма, что воззрение, медитация, поведение это не выдумка Ньингма, что у колесниц различаются воззрения и что они самодостаточны. О различии в воззрении Сутры и Тантры я привел цитату Далай-Ламы, где он говорит это прямым текстом, о подходе по способностям и душевному укладу, это когда человек прямо входит в колесницу, так как имеет способности, а не только как этапы, вы сами же привели цитату Кьябдже Калу Ринпоче. Видимо просто эта тема из-за сложившегося постепенного подхода не на виду, так как в Ньингма. Воззрение это ваш личный взгляд на происходящее с вами, то как непосредственно вы понимаете, ваш уровень мудрости, а не некие линзы которые мы вставляем в очки и можем смешать. Оно не может быть Сутро-Тантрическим или шравако-бодхисаттвенным, оно или одно или другое. И при "объединении", какие-то принципы (только принципы, а не колесница целиком) будут рассматриваться и применяться с точки зрения более высшего воззрения, так как они там есть уже в том или ином виде. Голова есть и у собаки, и у человека, но человек не собака, а собака не человек, хоть и природа, определяющая наличие головы, одна.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> . Я всего-лишь пытаюсь донести, что классификация есть и в Сарма, что воззрение, медитация, поведение это не выдумка Ньингма, что у колесниц различаются воззрения и что они самодостаточны.


Есть классификация и в Сарма. Причём есть классификация и по двум колесницам, когда в Махаяну включается Сутра и Тантра.  Есть классификации и без колесниц, по Трём Поворотам. Есть классификации по Трём Практикам и Трём Уровням в каждой Практике. и т.д.
 Это не значит, что у когото выдумка. Учение Будды широко, глубоко и многогранно. Оно прекрасно вначале, прекрасно в середине, прекрасно по завершению.

Хоть наставлений Ньингма и не получал, прекрасно Вас понимаю о чём Вы, но и Вы поймите : еслибы Вы писали предыдущие Ваши сообщения в разделе Ньингма или Дзокчен - нажимал бы кнопку Спасибо. 
Но, как Вы сами видели из приведённых цитат, стиль в Кагью немного другой. Такому объединённому подходу  учили Дже Гампопа, Кармапы, Шамарпы, Ситупы и др.  
Этот стиль практики сейчас передаётся Учителями Кагью по линиям преемственности идущими от Джамгон Конгтрула, Шестнадцатого Гьялвы Кармапы, Кьябдже Калу Ринпоче и др.

Поэтому и отвечаю и пишу об этом в разделе Кагью.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Как вы это будете делать ?


Стараюсь так, как учил Кьябдже Калу Ринпоче, на цитату которого Вы задали этот вопрос, и о котором Шестнадцатый Гьялва Кармапа Рангджунг Ригпе Дордже говорил : _Нет разницы от кого вы получите наставления от Меня или от Калу Ринпоче_.

Так как учили и учат многие другие  Учителя Кагью.

Применять Три Практики (воззрение, медитация, поведение) на Трёх Уровнях (внешнем, внутреннем, тайном).

----------


## Амир

> Здравствуйте, форумчане!
> Не могу никак сформулировать для себя понятие "Тантра". Задавал это вопрос путешествующим учителям,что-то читал в лекциях Ламы Оле, но чёткой формулировки так и не получил. Так что же такое "Тантра"?
> Википедия : "В тибетской и бонской терминологии тантра определяется как система практик для достижения высшей реализации, и является особенностью буддизма Ваджраяны (или тантрического буддизма)...". 
> Так  ить все практики направлены на достижение высшей реализации и не только в буддизме и не только в Ваджраяне...
> Помогите прояснить этот термин...


Вопрос слишком объёмный,  :Smilie:  мне кажется прежде всего стоит знать, что Тантра - это изначальное знание, а не придуманное кем либо конкретно, но есть те или иные ЖС, приносящие это знание в конкретные измерения.  :Smilie:

----------


## ullu

> Стараюсь так, как учил Кьябдже Калу Ринпоче, на цитату которого Вы задали этот вопрос, и о котором Шестнадцатый Гьялва Кармапа Рангджунг Ригпе Дордже говорил : _Нет разницы от кого вы получите наставления от Меня или от Калу Ринпоче_.
> 
> Так как учили и учат многие другие  Учителя Кагью.
> 
> Применять Три Практики (воззрение, медитация, поведение) на Трёх Уровнях (внешнем, внутреннем, тайном).


Ну авторитеты учителей вам нет необходимости для меня утверждать, они для меня и так авторитеты. 
Вопрос мой был более конкретный и про вас лично, как более конкретно вы это предполагаете делать. С общими словами обычно ничего не понятно, ну применять...а как применять то ? Есть ли какие-то особенности в применении, на что-то нужно обратить внимание ?
Ну вот возьмем этот распространенный пример с обетами бодхисаттвы. Что вы будете соблюдать: обет личного освобожения или обет бодхисаттвы ? Есть ведь момент, когда невозможно соблюсти и то и то.

----------


## Дубинин

> .. Есть ведь момент, когда невозможно соблюсти и то и то.


Ха! Нам-ли опытным йогинам, затруднятся разрешением сей проблемы? Монаху- деву нельзя! но если это не монах а Ямантака- скажем, да на благо всех существ- то просто обязан! (и ничего за это не будет- ибо это не я- это рагатый с девой того!..  :EEK!:  )

----------


## ullu

> Ха! Нам-ли опытным йогинам, затруднятся разрешением сей проблемы? Монаху- деву нельзя! но если это не монах а Ямантака- скажем, да на благо всех существ- то просто обязан! (и ничего за это не будет- ибо это не я- это рагатый с девой того!..  )


Не, все равно нельзя, визуализировать надо.

----------


## Дубинин

> Не, все равно нельзя, визуализировать надо.


А это как гура скажет (бывало что и "можно" и обет чудесно не нарушен).

----------


## Максим&

> Ха! Нам-ли опытным йогинам, затруднятся разрешением сей проблемы? Монаху- деву нельзя! но если это не монах а Ямантака- скажем, да на благо всех существ- то просто обязан! (и ничего за это не будет- ибо это не я- это рагатый с девой того!..  )


Интересно, а если монах скажет допустим, что он видит бог не хотел греха, но практикуя там садхану тайную, в него вселился похотливый джнянасатва и подчинил его волю. Поэтому можно считать, что грешил с девой не он, а дух блудный, которого он потом все же сумел подчинить. Как думаете, простят ли старцы такого горемыку или изгонят прочь?

----------


## ullu

> А это как гура скажет (бывало что и "можно" и обет чудесно не нарушен).


Ну если скажет, то можно. Вам же знание нужно, а не обет. Иначе какой смысл в обетах то ? Не повыпендриваться же своей нравственной чистотой же.

----------


## Дубинин

> Интересно, а если монах скажет допустим, что он видит бог не хотел греха, но практикуя там садхану тайную, в него вселился похотливый джнянасатва и подчинил его волю. Поэтому можно считать, что грешил с девой не он, а дух блудный, которого он потом все же сумел подчинить. Как думаете, простят ли старцы такого горемыку или изгонят прочь?


Нет- сии действа- без палева-хороши, ибо- "тайная мантра"- не явная в общем. А если запалился- с кармамудрой, то всё- для всех- нарушитель! (ибо палить свою божественность- нельзя!)

----------

Инга Че (23.01.2016), Чагна Дордже (21.01.2016)

----------


## Альбина

> Ну если скажет, то можно. Вам же знание нужно,


))))))аха-ха ,не могу)) Знание нужно...)))) вот ржака))).действительно -знание нужно)) вот повесилили))) видимо знание непостижимых глубин человеческого устройства))))
Там по идее знание должно у Девы появиться - какое у товарища божественное начало или еще чего..)))
 Вспомнилась история с сестрой . Была у нее одноразовая связь с Неким искателем духовного совершенства и абсолютной гармонии . Ну так вот ...) После тайнства он спросил , ну как, мол, почувствовала особую энергию . Ну что ей оставалось сказать , у не обижать же человека.) Но мне она сказала,что бывало и получше и гораздо..))) До сих пор угараем...как вспомним..))

----------


## Дубинин

> ))))))аха-ха ,не могу)) Знание нужно...)))) вот ржака))).действительно -знание нужно)) вот повесилили))) видимо знание непостижимых глубин человеческого устройства))))
> Там по идее знание должно у Девы появиться - какое у товарища божественное начало или еще чего..)))
>  Вспомнилась история с сестрой . Была у нее одноразовая связь с Неким искателем духовного совершенства и абсолютной гармонии . Ну так вот ...) После тайнства он спросил , ну как, мол, почувствовала особую энергию . Ну что ей оставалось сказать , у не обижать же человека.) Но мне она сказала,что бывало и получше и гораздо..))) До сих пор угараем...как вспомним..))


Как активный пользователь (в прошлом), сей функции: (кнопка искательства дух-совершенства и абс- гармонии), могу сказать, что в тру-тантре всё довольно строго и по инструкции (шаг в сторону- самАя ниже плинтуса, семя упустил- растрел ((), и нам- Искателям, там довольно кисло (в тру-тантре то- есть (( )

----------

Альбина (21.01.2016), Чагна Дордже (21.01.2016)

----------


## ullu

> ))))))аха-ха ,не могу)) Знание нужно...)))) вот ржака))).действительно -знание нужно)) вот повесилили))) видимо знание непостижимых глубин человеческого устройства))))
> Там по идее знание должно у Девы появиться - какое у товарища божественное начало или еще чего..)))
>  Вспомнилась история с сестрой . Была у нее одноразовая связь с Неким искателем духовного совершенства и абсолютной гармонии . Ну так вот ...) После тайнства он спросил , ну как, мол, почувствовала особую энергию . Ну что ей оставалось сказать , у не обижать же человека.) Но мне она сказала,что бывало и получше и гораздо..))) До сих пор угараем...как вспомним..))


К треду кажется это мало относится.

----------


## Альбина

> Как активный пользователь (в прошлом), сей функции: (кнопка искательства дух-совершенства и абс- гармонии), могу сказать, что в тру-тантре всё довольно строго и по инструкции (шаг в сторону- самАя ниже плинтуса, семя упустил- растрел ((), и нам- Искателям, там довольно кисло (в тру-тантре то- есть (( )


Да уж....((Грустно((Не позавидуешь сей участи ,жесткому графику и такому самоистязанию .... Но что-то мне подсказывает, что то что искалось -таки нашлось и семя не растрачено впустую а дало свои плоды.. :Confused:  (а расстрел с двумя буквами сс пишется... :Stick Out Tongue: )

Сейчас еще про тантру напишу тоже ,пока тут.). (ладно Дубинин? :Smilie: )
Вот точно . Что получается. Ты соединяешься с неким богом, всякие каи там втроем встречаются) (секс втроем какой-то ) Но смысл в том .что по факту ты обожествляешь какой-то безликий образ идеальный ,чистый и с ним сливаешься.. а потом отдаешь это все хозяйство (себя любиомго, бога любящего и отвязанность свою) кому-то еще. Все это конечно отлично, только это похоже на спектакль, хотя может быть и можно вжиться в роль  да и человека другого по-настоящему нету,а какой-то абсолютный товарищ вместо него .  . и к чему я вот это все сейчас говорю?. К тому.что я вот не хочу себя отдавать направо и налево, (хотя тоже было время своей собственной тантры и все это именно так и переживалось)даже для духовной практики, и вообще всуе, только для кайфа ,значит я жадина-говядина,выходит.....? Жмот ? Где подвох?

----------


## Альбина

> К треду кажется это мало относится.


да  а все в нашем мире относительно...

----------


## Дубинин

> Где подвох?


Подвох в ваших ничтожных, хино-колёсах. Сначала от мира стошните безнадёжно и бесцельно, затем всех родственников и встречных- поперечных, как изнывающих страдальцев переживите (напрямую, а не концептуально), затем пусть мир развалится- от усталости- его поддерживать... (так во всяком случае у Ламы Цонкапы: "три основы пути"), а затем об идамах поговорим.. в гелуг не раньше! (а "раньше"- токмо "отпечатка для")

----------

Альбина (21.01.2016)

----------


## ullu

> да  а все в нашем мире относительно...


Поэтому и стараемся придерживаться темы, чтоб потом не спрашивать людей, почувствовали ли они особые энергии.

----------


## ullu

> Вот точно . Что получается. Ты соединяешься с неким богом, всякие каи там втроем встречаются) (секс втроем какой-то ) Но смысл в том .что по факту ты обожествляешь какой-то безликий образ идеальный ,чистый и с ним сливаешься.. а потом отдаешь это все хозяйство (себя любиомго, бога любящего и отвязанность свою) кому-то еще.


На мой взгляд это охинея какая-то все же  :Smilie: 
Ну кому оно, хозяйство то "твое" это, нужно вообще ? Вы вот подумайте. А то все отдают отдают себя, вернее не отдают..типа не могу, не хочу себя отдавать...да кому ты нужен то сперва ? Вот тоже драгоценность великая...
Пребражаешься , потому что в этом состоянии, в состоянии идама, явной становится пустота всех дхарм. Потому отдавать там ничего не надо, нечего отдавать и некому. Не отдавать же пустоту пустоте...бред же..Зачем пустоте пустота и зачем пустоту отдавать и кто её будет отдавать...пустота ? Но и цепляний не возникает , потому что не за что цепляться и некому. И бога тоже нету никакого. Имхо, конечно.

----------


## Альбина

> Подвох в ваших ничтожных, хино-колёсах. Сначала от мира стошните безнадёжно и бесцельно, затем всех родственников и встречных- поперечных, как изнывающих страдальцев переживите (напрямую, а не концептуально), затем пусть мир развалится- от усталости- его поддерживать... (так во всяком случае у Ламы Цонкапы: "три основы пути"), а затем об идамах поговорим.. в гелуг не раньше! (а "раньше"- токмо "отпечатка для")


ррррр...спасибо конечно за участие,но только не в гелуг.....)))и  не поговорим..)))

А подвох вот в чем -я сейчас объясню- кесарю-кесарево..вот....) придумала ) :Kiss: 

Дубинин,ну что ты за "милый(е) черт(ы)". Ну ты же знаешь сам,что мир не может разваливаться, этому есть предел ,он потом сам создается каким то непостижимым образом.. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Дубинин

> Дубинин,ну что ты за "милый(е) черт(ы)". Ну ты же знаешь сам,что мир не может разваливаться, этому есть предел ,он потом сам создается каким то непостижимым образом..


Это потому-что "настоящих буйных мало..". То- есть этот-Мир и нечего назад трусливо создавать и верить в него. И не важно, что скажут маловеры в белых халатах.

----------

Альбина (21.01.2016), Мяснов (21.01.2016)

----------


## Альбина

> Поэтому и стараемся придерживаться темы, чтоб потом не спрашивать людей, почувствовали ли они особые энергии.


ну да . я согласна . тут меня отнесло тоже  в бок от вечного вдохновения), но ullu?дорогая,вы и меня поймите, мне иногда кажется,что вся эта тантра и пути  самопознания -они сами по себе эгоцентричны ,а можнт от отчаяния,по мне обычная человеческая любовь куда больше духовнее и там больше светлого,другое дело что не каждому это дано с детства ,наверное.оттого и все эти поиски.

----------

АртёмМ (27.01.2016)

----------


## Альбина

> Это потому-что "настоящих буйных мало..". То- есть этот-Мир и нечего назад трусливо создавать и верить в него. И не важно, что скажут маловеры в белых халатах.


Ну тогда не ходи уток кормить и нефиг здесь всем помогать своими знаниями и нефиг вскрывать пласты человеческих иллюзий и мнимых ценностей своими виршами... Вот тебе задание.. :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:   (чеж с тобой делать то...

----------


## ullu

> ну да . я согласна . тут меня отнесло тоже  в бок от вечного вдохновения), но ullu?дорогая,вы и меня поймите, мне иногда кажется,что вся эта тантра и пути  самопознания -они сами по себе эгоцентричны ,а можнт от отчаяния,по мне обычная человеческая любовь куда больше духовнее и там больше светлого,другое дело что не каждому это дано с детства ,наверное.оттого и все эти поиски.


Не знаю даже чего духовного и светлого в том, что люди страдают и умирают, а вы никак не можете им помочь.

----------


## Альбина

> Не знаю даже чего духовного и светлого в том, что люди страдают и умирают, а вы никак не можете им помочь.


Вы серъезно думаете, что только буддисты могут (обладают способностями) людям реально помогать?))) Так думаю,что сам ЕСДЛ прибегает к примеру к услугам современной медицины)). Я кстати ничего против буддизма не  имею против,наоборот всеми руками и ногами -за, я просто поразмышляла над тем,что заставляет людей вставать на тот или иной путь развития. ..т.е. мотивы.

----------

Шавырин (22.01.2016)

----------


## ullu

> Вы серъезно думаете, что только буддисты могут (обладают способностями) людям реально помогать?))) Так думаю,что сам ЕСДЛ прибегает к примеру к услугам современной медицины)). Я кстати ничего против буддизма не  имею против,наоборот всеми руками и ногами -за, я просто поразмышляла над тем,что заставляет людей вставать на тот или иной путь развития. ..т.е. мотивы.


У практики тантры одни мотив же - привести всех живых существ к полному освобождени от всех страданий. Не знаю какая медицина с этим справляется. Какая то есть такая уже ? Я не в курсе просто...язвлю немного. Нет такой медицины. Но тантра такая есть.
Вопрос остается - почему то, что не полностью освобождает и даже не всем доступно, кажется вам более духовным, чем то, что освобождает от страданий полностью и всех ? 
То есть объективно тантра более действенное лекарство от страданий. Но вам нравится больше медицина, значит какие-то свои предвзятости мешают тут объективному взгляду, как мне кажется. 
Но тут уж : чужая душа - потемки. Ну и вы вроде не говорили - а ну разберите тут меня по косточкам. Поэтому тут уже как бы надо останавливаться мне с рассужедниями.

----------

Альбина (21.01.2016)

----------


## Альбина

> У практики тантры одни мотив же - привести всех живых существ к полному освобождени от всех страданий. Не знаю какая медицина с этим справляется. Какая то есть такая уже ? Я не в курсе просто...язвлю немного. Нет такой медицины. Но тантра такая есть.
> Вопрос остается - почему то, что не полностью освобождает и даже не всем доступно, кажется вам более духовным, чем то, что освобождает от страданий полностью и всех ? 
> То есть объективно тантра более действенное лекарство от страданий. Но вам нравится больше медицина, значит какие-то свои предвзятости мешают тут объективному взгляду, как мне кажется. 
> Но тут уж : чужая душа - потемки.


Нет . тантра -хорошая штука,я не спорю.и быстрая .... все отшелушил ненужное .и  ходишь и освещаешь все вокруг,прожектор перисхилтон.. в мне кстати ниче не нравится. ...я вообще к медицине не прибегаю.точнее мне наоборот- все нравится..)и тантра и медицина,тчнее -мне нравится,что люди могут выбирать другие   Но мне вот всегда хочется спросить - тантристы - вы прям вот счастливы?.ведь светить в одну сторону -это бывает тяжело.хочется чтобы и на тебя тебя посветили.а то так можно и забыть,что ты-фонарь..и потухнуть.. И вообще-это вот оно -всем принадлежать и переключаться на скорость каждого и их потребности,тонко чувствуя потребность ума другого в освобождении и взаимодействуя с умом другого для этого? Я честно скажу, мне хочется часто иметь уже рядом свободных товарищей от всех этих наслоений умственных..Это эгоизм? Да похоже,эгоизм, можете не отвечать .

----------


## Чагна Дордже

Вообще, тантра, насколько я понимаю - это, всё-таки, в отличии от парамитаяны путь не-отречения. Для тех, кто не может отречься от своих страстей. В сакьяпинском мануале по Хеваджра тантре "Глаз йогини", в принципе, так всё и описано: Гуру гадает на твой преобладающий порок, один из пяти основных и потом даёт тебе введение в мандалу того семейства, медитация на божеств которого поможет тебе преобразовать порок в мудрость.

----------

Мурат (23.01.2016)

----------


## ullu

> Нет . тантра -хорошая штука,я не спорю.и быстрая .... все отшелушил ненужное .и  ходишь и освещаешь все вокруг,прожектор перисхилтон.. в мне кстати ниче не нравится. ...я вообще к медицине не прибегаю.точнее мне наоборот- все нравится..)и тантра и медицина,тчнее -мне нравится,что люди могут выбирать другие   Но мне вот всегда хочется спросить - тантристы - вы прям вот счастливы?.ведь светить в одну сторону -это бывает тяжело.хочется чтобы и на тебя тебя посветили.а то так можно и забыть,что ты-фонарь..и потухнуть.. И вообще-это вот оно -всем принадлежать и переключаться на скорость каждого и их потребности,тонко чувствуя потребность ума другого в освобождении и взаимодействуя с умом другого для этого? Я честно скажу, мне хочется часто иметь уже рядом свободных товарищей от всех этих наслоений умственных..Это эгоизм? Да похоже,эгоизм, можете не отвечать .


Ну а кто запрещает чтобы на тебя посветили, если хочется ? 
Вот это ловушка такая - превышать свои способности. А потом фрустрация наступает, из-за такой ловушки. Мы же должны уважать ограничения, в этом заключается обычная осознанность. У вас и меня там есть свои ограничения - хочется привязанности, хочется чтобы меня там любили и носились может со мной как с писаной торбой. Ну может вам не хочется, а мне вот может хочется. 
Ну мозгами и в соотвествии стеорией я понимаю, что это результат привязанности, но распознать не могу. Тогда , по моему опыту, плохо придумывать себе свободу от этой привязанности, потому что придуманная свобода кардинально отличается от непридуманной.
В придуманной свободе никакой свободы нет, есть фрустрация, обесценивание объекта привязанности, при этом потребность обладать необесценненным объектом остается.
При этом я чувствую себя зачерствевшей, мне холодно, одиноко, плохо и все такое...и я думаю - вот как чувствует себя просветленный. Но он то блин так себя не чувствует.
Поэтому не надо придумывать за просветленных, как им там. То есть они говорят - там очень замечательно, не холодно, не одиноко, не тяжело, нет страданий. Но дальше мы начинаем мозгами накрычивать теории о том, как такое может быть. Мозг сопротивляется этому всему, потому что для него все это пока не так.
В итоге мозг уже больше не может выносить всех этих пыток теориями о том, как там быть просветленным и хочет уже простоты , свежести, легкости и простого счастья, без мозго...этовосамового  :Smilie: 
Мозг хочет чтобы ему прекратили втюхивать что ему хорошо без привязанностей, когда он не может от них отцепиться. И н енадо ведь втюхивать.
Одно дело втюхивать мозгу что так надо, а другое дело освободиться через узнавание пустоты. Это вообще разные оперы совсем.
Ну это как читать инструкцию к анальгину и говорить себе, что вот, анальгин существует , зуб пройди! А другое дело когда этот анальгин выпил и зуб прошел.

Поэтому по моему важно не придумывать как должен чувствовать себя просветленный. Верить в то, что это знание освободит - это хорошо. Но не надо придумывать что я буду чувствовать когда оно меня освободит и пытаться это смоделировать без этого знания. Надо входить в знание и тогда , там уже решать - навится мне быть в этом знании или мне плохо, одиноко и противно.
То есть сперва рыбку поймать, а потмо решать уже хорошая рыбка или плохая. А не наоборот, типа ой...да не нужна мне эта рыбка...слышала я Шаляпина этого, да ужас просто, Петрович напел. 

Ну это мои такие идеи по этому поводу. Не знаю как они вам покажутся разумными. нет ли.

----------

Альбина (21.01.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Ну авторитеты учителей вам нет необходимости для меня утверждать, они для меня и так авторитеты. 
> Вопрос мой был более конкретный и про вас лично, как более конкретно вы это предполагаете делать. С общими словами обычно ничего не понятно, ну применять...а как применять то ? Есть ли какие-то особенности в применении, на что-то нужно обратить внимание ?
> Ну вот возьмем этот распространенный пример с обетами бодхисаттвы. Что вы будете соблюдать: обет личного освобожения или обет бодхисаттвы ? Есть ведь момент, когда невозможно соблюсти и то и то.


Что конкретно комуто делать, с этим вопросом  какраз к авторитетным Учителям и нужно обращаться.
 Это не ко мне.

Вы задали вопрос относительно практики, довольно личный, насколько смог конкретно и ответил:
Три Практики Три Уровня.

 Семь разделов Пратимокши являются опорой обета Бодхисаттвы. Противоречий правил геньена  с Бодхичиттой не-вижу.
Наоборот если следовать Бодхичитте и при этом убивать, красть, лгать и прочими действиями стараться причинить вред другим. имхо: чёт не то будет.

----------


## Альбина

> Ну а кто запрещает чтобы на тебя посветили, если хочется ? 
> Вот это ловушка такая - превышать свои способности. А потом фрустрация наступает, из-за такой ловушки. Мы же должны уважать ограничения, в этом заключается обычная осознанность. У вас и меня там есть свои ограничения - хочется привязанности, хочется чтобы меня там любили и носились может со мной как с писаной торбой. Ну может вам не хочется, а мне вот может хочется. 
> Ну мозгами и в соотвествии стеорией я понимаю, что это результат привязанности, но распознать не могу. Тогда , по моему опыту, плохо придумывать себе свободу от этой привязанности, потому что придуманная свобода кардинально отличается от непридуманной.
> В придуманной свободе никакой свободы нет, есть фрустрация, обесценивание объекта привязанности, при этом потребность обладать необесценненным объектом остается.
> При этом я чувствую себя зачерствевшей, мне холодно, одиноко, плохо и все такое...и я думаю - вот как чувствует себя просветленный. Но он то блин так себя не чувствует.
> Поэтому не надо придумывать за просветленных, как им там. То есть они говорят - там очень замечательно, не холодно, не одиноко, не тяжело, нет страданий. Но дальше мы начинаем мозгами накрычивать теории о том, как такое может быть. Мозг сопротивляется этому всему, потому что для него все это пока не так.
> В итоге мозг уже больше не может выносить всех этих пыток теориями о том, как там быть просветленным и хочет уже простоты , свежести, легкости и простого счастья, без мозго...этовосамового 
> Мозг хочет чтобы ему прекратили втюхивать что ему хорошо без привязанностей, когда он не может от них отцепиться. И н енадо ведь втюхивать.
> Одно дело втюхивать мозгу что так надо, а другое дело освободиться через узнавание пустоты. Это вообще разные оперы совсем.
> ...


Ullu,спасибо большое за развернутый и по делу ответ ... я то все со своей песней - исправит горбатого просветленный или только могила? или по-другому- зачем мне эти воины с потемками людей и их фантомами -тенями из прошлого и будущего  - живи своей жизнью, а я по-другому не могу,я включаюсь в каждого и всегда знаю.когда я прокрываю момент и теряю бдительность и все на смарку...или на шею садятся или сваливаются опять в зацепки свои(..вообщем - оставляю Вас с Владимиром Николаевичем вдвоем.( спасибо за то,что вникли в мою мозго.....сральню. :Smilie:  рада была пообщаться. успехов в практике. :Smilie:

----------


## ullu

> Что конкретно комуто делать, с этим вопросом  какраз к авторитетным Учителям и нужно обращаться.
>  Это не ко мне.


Хм неужто вы решили что я вас как учителя спрашиваю ? Нет, я для спора с вами. С учителями мне не о чем спорить.
Вопрос не личный. на самом деле.
Вопрос такой получается
Бодхичитта в контексте сутры это абсолютно тоже самое, что и бодхичитта в контексте тантры ? Или есть разница между ними какая-то ?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Хм неужто вы решили что я вас как учителя спрашиваю ? Нет, я для спора с вами. С учителями мне не о чем спорить.
> Вопрос не личный. на самом деле.
> Вопрос такой получается
> Бодхичитта в контексте сутры это абсолютно тоже самое, что и бодхичитта в контексте тантры ? Или есть разница между ними какая-то ?


Извините, но к сожалению, в спорах ради спора - не вижу смысла.

----------


## ullu

> Извините, но к сожалению, в спорах ради спора - не вижу смысла.


А вы спорьте ради того, чтобы ошибку найти у себя, а не научить меня чему-то. В этом же есть смысл ?

А то получается, что вы говорите - извините, но в ваших словах никакого смысла я не вижу, поэтому задумываться над ними никак не собираюсь, потому что я то прав же, а вы у меня учиться не хотите.

Ну ладно. Я тоже отваливаюсь на самом деле.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (21.01.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Вопрос такой получается
> Бодхичитта в контексте сутры это абсолютно тоже самое, что и бодхичитта в контексте тантры ? Или есть разница между ними какая-то ?


Обет Бодхисаттвы в Махаяне (Сутра и Тантра) - тотже.

Бодхичитта в Тантре раскрывается глубже. Но это не другая Бодхичитта чем в Сутре, так как Природа Будда Ума одна и та же независимо от метода.
Это как с Будда-каями. В Сутре имеем две каи - Дхарма и Рупа. В Тантре Рупакая раскрывается, как Самбхогакая и Нирманакая.  В Махамудре три-каи обьденены в Свабхавикакайя. Так и Ум Будды Бодхичитта.

(п.с. написал с позиции Кагью, насколько позволяет  моё совсем маленькое понимание этого вопроса)

----------


## ullu

> Обет Бодхисаттвы в Махаяне (Сутра и Тантра) - тотже.
> 
> Бодхичитта в Тантре раскрывается глубже. Но это не другая Бодхичитта чем в Сутре, так как Природа Будда Ума одна и та же независимо от метода.
> Это как с Будда-каями. В Сутре имеем две каи - Дхарма и Рупа. В Тантре Рупакая раскрывается, как Самбхогакая и Нирманакая.  В Махамудре три-каи обьденены в Свабхавикакайя. Так и Ум Будды Бодхичитта.
> 
> (п.с. написал с позиции Кагью, насколько позволяет  моё совсем маленькое понимание этого вопроса)


Ну вот у меня идея, что бодхичитта не другая, но понимание бодхичитты более глубокое в более высоких колесницах. Поэтому воззрение, методы и поведение будут отличаться.
И поэтому то, что при практике Сутры правильно, при практике Тантры может быть ошибкой. Потому что опираться необходимо уже на более глубокое понимание, если практикуешь более высокий уровень. 
Ведь смысл в том и есть, что переходя с уровня на уровень понимание развивается и необходимо уже применять более развитое понимание. А затем ещё его развить и опять переходить к более развитому пониманию. И так далее.
Поэтому хотя и кажется, что практикуется разное, но это не так. Но хотя и кажется, что можно взять частично понимание из уровня сутры , а частично из уровня тантры, это смешать и практиковать так - это тоже не верно будет. Ну то есть учителя вероятно могут это правильно соединить, поэтому есть школы где много сутры и немного тантры, много тантры и немного сутры и так далее - разные сочетания. 
Но просто не надо думать, что вот в сутре это объяснялось так и это окончательное понимание. Это может быть окончательным пониманием, а может и не быть, надо проверять как это в тантрах и если в тантрах это изменилось, то значит надо равзивать свое понимание до уровня который в тантрах, а не говорить, что в тантрах должно быть все, что в сутрах, и значит я так и буду делать, как в сутре. Оно там есть, но его надо распознать и практиковать так, как оно в тантрах есть , а не привносить из сутр.
Так вот я думаю.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (21.01.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

@*ullu* ответьте мне пожалуйста на такой вопрос:

Если человек конкретной традиции, зашёл на подфорум этой конкретной традиции и задал вопрос. 
И тут ему начали  отвечать с позиций всевозможных других традиций.
Получит ли человек ответ на свой вопрос ?

----------

Мурат (23.01.2016)

----------


## ullu

> @*ullu* ответьте мне пожалуйста на такой вопрос:
> 
> Если человек конкретной традиции, зашёл на подфорум этой конкретной традиции и задал вопрос. 
> И тут ему начали  отвечать с позиций всевозможных других традиций.
> Получит ли человек ответ на свой вопрос ?


Я думаю получит, если люди сами понимают , о чем говорят. 
Ну, конечно, на подфорумах надо придерживаться точки зрения традиции, к которой подфорум относится. 
Я то никак не привыкну к подфорумам, поэтому не видела что эта тема в подфоруме находится. Может кто-то тоже не заметил, а потом стыдно уже признаться  :Big Grin:

----------

Владимир Николаевич (22.01.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Практика Дхармы. Ранджунг Ригпе Дордже, Кармапа XVI

( большое спасибо Алдын Хадыс за подборку статей, по этой ссылке)

----------

Aion (24.01.2016), Мурат (23.01.2016), Чекава (22.01.2016)

----------


## Кайто Накамура

насколько я знаю (может я ошибаюсь) цель практиков Тентры - развитие сиддх, если это не главная цель то значимая промежуточная, и видимо этим Тантра отличается от других направлений Буддизма

----------

Vidyadhara (23.01.2016), Амар (30.01.2016)

----------


## ullu

> насколько я знаю (может я ошибаюсь) цель практиков Тентры - развитие сиддх, если это не главная цель то значимая промежуточная, и видимо этим Тантра отличается от других направлений Буддизма


Не, не этим. нету такой цели в тантре, это плохая мотивация - обычные сиддхи.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (23.01.2016)

----------


## Альбина

> Не, не этим. нету такой цели в тантре, это плохая мотивация - обычные сиддхи.


Ну вы практик ,видимо ,продвинутый...)"обычные сиддхи"..... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .........заинтриговали даже...) :Kiss:

----------

Кайто Накамура (23.01.2016)

----------


## ullu

> Ну вы практик ,видимо ,продвинутый...)"обычные сиддхи"..............заинтриговали даже...)


Причем здесь продвинутость ? Это название сиддх - обычные или мирские сиддхи, и высшие или немирские сиддхи.

----------

Альбина (23.01.2016)

----------


## Альбина

> Причем здесь продвинутость ? Это название сиддх - обычные или мирские сиддхи, и высшие или немирские сиддхи.


Ясно.. :Smilie:  Я было подумала "ну там какие-то обычные сиддхи,подумаешь". .. :Smilie: Да а кстати любые сиддхи в помощь другим -нормальная мотивация . Думаю,так правильнее сказать.

----------


## Кайто Накамура

Ну так развивают сиддхи в Тантре или не развивают? Не обязательно как мотивация...

----------


## ullu

> Ну так развивают сиддхи в Тантре или не развивают? Не обязательно как мотивация...


Мирские или немирские ?
Мирские бывает равзиваются, бывает не развиваются. Немирские равизваются обязательно.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

"В возрасте двадцати пяти лет Ринпоче удалился в длительное одиночное отшельничество в безлюдных горах Кхама. Он бродил, не имея имущества, находил кров там, где мог, и не искал общения с людьми, не нуждаясь в нем. 
Так он прожил двенадцать лет, доводя до совершенства свою практику и делая всевозможные подношения, чтобы развить беспристрастную любовь и сочувствие ко всем существам. «Нет более высоких сиддхи, чем сочувствие», — сказал его коренной Лама"(с)

----------


## ullu

> Ясно.. Я было подумала "ну там какие-то обычные сиддхи,подумаешь". ..Да а кстати любые сиддхи в помощь другим -нормальная мотивация . Думаю,так правильнее сказать.


Ахаха )) Не )) Их сложно достичь то )
С мотивацией, я думаю, не совсем так. Поскольку кроме доброты и сострадания необходимо помнить о том, что мирское счастье непостоянно , а все омраченное страстями приводит к новым страданиям, то простое устремление к мирским благам, даже ради того, чтобы отдать их другим для их счастья, будет отклонением от правильной мотивации - устремления к окончательному освобождению.

----------


## Альбина

> Ахаха )) Не )) Их сложно достичь то )
> С мотивацией, я думаю, не совсем так. Поскольку кроме доброты и сострадания необходимо помнить о том, что мирское счастье непостоянно , а все омраченное страстями приводит к новым страданиям, то простое устремление к мирским благам, даже ради того, чтобы отдать их другим для их счастья, будет отклонением от правильной мотивации - устремления к окончательному освобождению.


хорошо ,что Вы смеетесь  :Smilie: . А кстати смех--это еще та сиддха.  :Smilie: Если со смехом то и боль не чувствуется и болезни проходят...Я тут вообще заметила,если вечерок непринужденно посмеяться в компании,то народ потом спит хорошо, даже с громко включенным телеком,а утром удивляется,такого сна,мол,давно не было, видимо это из-за погоды..))) так смешно ...смешные они -эти люди, всему найдут объяснение, а иначе-непорядок,и найдут его  "извне" ,а то что внутри себя -никому не интересно.......))))

----------

Инга Че (25.01.2016)

----------


## Дэнни

> Здравствуйте, форумчане!
> Не могу никак сформулировать для себя понятие "Тантра". Задавал это вопрос путешествующим учителям,что-то читал в лекциях Ламы Оле, но чёткой формулировки так и не получил. Так что же такое "Тантра"?
> Википедия : "В тибетской и бонской терминологии тантра определяется как система практик для достижения высшей реализации, и является особенностью буддизма Ваджраяны (или тантрического буддизма)...". 
> Так  ить все практики направлены на достижение высшей реализации и не только в буддизме и не только в Ваджраяне...
> Помогите прояснить этот термин...


Вы же уже в Ваджраяне, насколько я понял, Вы уже на этом пути следовательно. Тантра - набор практик ускоряющих ход к просветлению для тех кто овладел методами. Термин имеет разнообразные трактовки, смысл в практическом пути и  результате!

----------

Мурат (24.01.2016)

----------


## Дэнни

> Портал связи непросветленного ума йогини и просветленного ума всех будд ("технологически").
> Грань абсолютного ума манифестируемая в форме энергии и света божества ("философически").


Красиво! У Вас мне кажется большие перспективы,у Вас неплохая "философическая" подкованность и "технологическая" оснащенность ума!

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> Мирские или немирские ?
> Мирские бывает равзиваются, бывает не развиваются. Немирские равизваются обязательно.


так и запи-и-ишем  :Cool:  в Тантре развивают сиддхи  :Smilie:

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

В Тантре развивают - _успех_(сиддхи) в реализации Просветления.
Методы Тантр направлены на реализацию высших(немирских) сиддх, таких как - всеобъемлющее сочувствия, вневременная радость и прозрение Будды.

Мирские (обычные), такие как долголетие, здоровье, благополучие - возможны при практике определённых систем, но не являются конечной целью, а  используются как средство.

----------


## Lanky

Не будучи тантристом, но с интересом поглядывающий и почитывающий, прихожу к мнению, что тантра необходима прежде всего для нас, живущих в эпоху упадка, западных белых варваров.
Почему ? Потому что тантра трансформирует наши скрытые психические потенциалы, о которых мы, дети малые, даже не имеем представления, но которые нам не позволяют достичь Просветления методом "сухой випассаны".

----------


## ullu

> так и запи-и-ишем  в Тантре развивают сиддхи


Высшие сиддхи везде развиваются. Нет такой традиции, где высшие сидхи бы не развивались.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (25.01.2016)

----------


## Харуказе

> Мирские или немирские ?
> Мирские бывает равзиваются, бывает не развиваются. Немирские равизваются обязательно.


Есть сиддхи,которые позволяют видеть людей без одежды?Ну без конфет и цветов,там. Такие и я знаю.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

_ Некогда жил отшельник, который страдал от недостатка пищи. Этот отшельник молился [божеству] по имени Ваджрасадху [надеясь на его помощь]. Он делал это так усердно, что наконец ему стал являться сам Ваджрасадху и с ним можно было разговаривать, как с обычным человеком, однако никаких сиддхи отшельник так и не получил. Ваджрасадху сказал: — Я не могу тебе помочь, потому что в прошлом ты не заработал ни капли заслуг. Однажды отшельник вышел просить подаяние вместе с другими нищими и получил чашку похлебки. Когда он вернулся домой, ему явился Ваджрасадху и спросил: — Ты заметил, что я нынче дал тебе кое-какие сиддхи? — Чашку похлебки подали не только мне, а всем нищим. Откуда же мне знать, что это ты послал мне сиддхи? — Разве, когда разливали похлебку, в твою чашку не попал большой кусок жира? Это и есть сиддхи, которые я тебе послал._ (с)

----------


## ullu

> Есть сиддхи,которые позволяют видеть людей без одежды?Ну без конфет и цветов,там. Такие и я знаю.


Есть, конечно, томографом называется. Есть ещё паталоганатом. Тоже сиддхи видеть людей без одежды и даже глубже )

----------


## Максим&

> Ну так развивают сиддхи в Тантре или не развивают? Не обязательно как мотивация...


Вспомнил, эпизод из жизни Миларепы. Первый его гуру как раз таки обладал магическими силами и судя по тому, что магия была связана с убийствами ( видимо абхичарука) к высшему просветлению особо не стремился. Поскольку в тексте он называется ламой, то вполне вот вероятно что целью некоторых практиков были именно сиддхи. Но возможно это был бонский лама, не знаю.

----------

Кайто Накамура (25.01.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Затем Джецюн сказал Речунгпе: "Если ты хочешь достичь состояния Будды, ты должен практиковать Сущностные Наставления. Эти книги с полемикой и злыми Мантрами еретиков не имеют цены для нас. Учения Без-Форм Дакинь хороши и логичны - их я не сжег, но я сжег все остальные, потому что они лишь привели бы к падению в Нижние Миры, не смотря на желание достичь состояния Будды. Теперь послушай мою песню: 

Речунгпа, мой сын, 
Которого я лелеял с детства,
Ты отправился в Индию за Сущностными Наставлениями 
 Но принес книги, полные споров.
Тем самым ты подвергся опасности
 Становления спорщиком. 
Ты хотел быть йогином, 
Но книги, подобные этим, и их идеи 
 Могли сделать тебя напыщенным проповедником!
Знать все и вся, это было твоим желанием.
Но если ты захватился бы бесконечными словами,
Ты бы разрушил самое важное.
Твоим намерением было понять Дхарму,
Но если бы ты захватился бесконечными поступками,
Жадным и заносчивым ты бы стал.
Незапятнанная Дхарма, за которой я послал тебя 
 Уплыла в горные щели
 И сохранена Дакинями.
Ты можешь восстановить ее, если искренне помолишься.
Я сжег книги о магии и злые Мантры  
Как пожертвование Богу Огня.
Это поможет многим.
Не теряй характера,
Иначе будешь обожжен гневом.
Не страдай и не печалься,
Потому что это повредит твоему сознанию и телу. 
Не увязай во многих вещах, 
Но расслабься и сиди в покое, 
Помня своего Гуру
 И его милость и щедрость!(с)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Когда Речунгпа увлёкся магией и методами ведения спора, то Миларепа сжёг принесённые тем книги из Индии. Он очень долго доказывал Речунгпе цель от которой не следует отвлекаться - постижение Природы Ума \ Природы Будды. Об этом рассказывается в различных вариантах _Истории о роге яка_.

В буддийской Тантре очень важны -  буддийский Взгляд и буддийская Мотивация. Без этого практика систем Тантры, будет в лучшем случае - экзотическими увлечениями и времяпровождениеями.

----------


## Максим&

> Когда Речунгпа увлёкся магией и методами ведения спора, то Миларепа сжёг принесённые тем книги из Индии. Он очень долго доказывал Речунгпе цель от которой не следует отвлекаться - постижение Природы Ума \ Природы Будды. Об этом рассказывается в различных вариантах _Истории о роге яка_.
> 
> В буддийской Тантре очень важны -  буддийский Взгляд и буддийская Мотивация. Без этого практика систем Тантры, будет в лучшем случае - экзотическими увлечениями и времяпровождениеями.


Остаётся выяснить из какой школы были те коварные еретики, книги которых принёс Речунг, а также тот лама что обучил Миларепу этой магии?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Остаётся выяснить из какой школы были те коварные еретики, книги которых принёс Речунг, а также тот лама что обучил Миларепу этой магии?


Миларепа, до того как стать последователем Будды, обучался  магии у мага\колдуна.  Также и Речунгпа в Индии кроме Учителей Махамудры, обращался за текстами к магам\колдунам.
Они в любой стране в любое время есть.

Что касается _школы_  :Smilie:  То например, к какой школе христианства относиться тот или иной маг\колдун, живущий в христианской стране  :Wink:

----------


## Дубинин

> То например, к какой школе христианства относиться тот или иной маг\колдун, живущий в христианской стране


Здеся мы. (отворите веки..). Нету у меня книжек, помню в 86-м не доехал в деревню одну до рукописной книжки ведьмы почившей, да вон в шкафу сборник заговоров с ятями переизданный в перестройку- году в 90-м). Не пользуем чужим- сами с усами..(а вот жена одна бывшая- ловко заговоры пользовала из сей книги- получалось))

----------

Владимир Николаевич (25.01.2016)

----------


## Максим&

> Миларепа, до того как стать последователем Будды, обучался  магии у мага\колдуна.  Также и Речунгпа в Индии кроме Учителей Махамудры, обращался за текстами к магам\колдунам.
> Они в любой стране в любое время есть.
> 
> Что касается _школы_  То например, к какой школе христианства относиться тот или иной маг\колдун, живущий в христианской стране


Да может и у мага. А маги в Тибете ламами зовуться, это не конфессиональное? А насчёт Речунга, как раз читаю "Нерушимые истины" сейчас и там этот момент упоминается. Миларепа ему разрешил ехать в Индию, дабы тот отвел душу и обучился логике и всяким академическим наукам, хотя сам Миларепа полагал что пользы от них не будет. Тот есть, Речунг все же у буддийских учителей обучался. Хотя конечно ничего не мешало получить книги у атхарваведов разных:-) 
А что такое по вашему абхичарука, и есть ли у неё связь с буддийской тантрой?

А маги они такие, и в православие затесаться могут:-) 
В 1702 году за колдовство и богоотступничество сожгли монаха Саввино-Сторожевского монастыря Дионисия.] Как сообщает В. Богомяков, доктор философских наук, профессор,
В следственных материалах по делу Дионисия Грека читаем: «По тем письмам Отца и Сына и Святаго Духа отрицался и крест под пятою носил и призывал в помощь Сатану и бесов, да те письма над питьем чол и для блудного дела девкам пить давал и сам пил». Всему этому безобразию Дионисия Грека научил Дионисий Кобыла. Чтобы убедиться в действенности колдовства, они пошли к бобылю Семену Черному с намереньем склонить к блуду двух его дочерей, напоив их наговоренным вином. Девки со старцами «блудно дело творить не пожелали». Раздосадованный Дионисий Грек даже «бранил матерны» Дионисия Кобылу, «что он по тем письмам имя Божие хулит и Диавола призывает, но по тому его призыву ничего не делаетца». А Дионисий Кобыла оправдывался и приводил примеры, когда заговор сработал и девки на блуд согласились.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (25.01.2016)

----------


## Максим&

> Здеся мы. (отворите веки..). Нету у меня книжек, помню в 86-м не доехал в деревню одну до рукописной книжки ведьмы почившей, да вон в шкафу сборник заговоров с ятями переизданный в перестройку- году в 90-м). Не пользуем чужим- сами с усами..(а вот жена одна бывшая- ловко заговоры пользовала из сей книги- получалось))


Отвороты-привороты входят в ваш дхармический практикум?

----------


## Дубинин

> Отвороты-привороты входят в ваш дхармический практикум?


Да- раньше. Сейчас нет (хлопотно).

----------


## Инга Че

> Красиво! У Вас мне кажется большие перспективы,у Вас неплохая "философическая" подкованность и "технологическая" оснащенность ума!


Смейтесь, смейтесь! Приятной прочитки! А Вы случаем не Лама Дэнни Ринпоче?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Да может и у мага. А маги в Тибете ламами зовуться, это не конфессиональное? А насчёт Речунга, как раз читаю "Нерушимые истины" сейчас и там этот момент упоминается. Миларепа ему разрешил ехать в Индию, дабы тот отвел душу и обучился логике и всяким академическим наукам, хотя сам Миларепа полагал что пользы от них не будет. Тот есть, Речунг все же у буддийских учителей обучался. Хотя конечно ничего не мешало получить книги у атхарваведов разных:-) 
> А что такое по вашему абхичарука, и есть ли у неё связь с буддийской тантрой?
> 
> .


Тибетское _лама_, в значении учитель\наставник\предводитель  используется как минимум с 7в., но возможно и раньше использовалось. То есть  учитель\наставник магии тоже б назывался _лама_, как и напр. сельский учитель грамоты.  Даже разного рода местные правители и предводители, в том числе и военные назывались _лама_. 

Сложилось несколько версий историй и причин  посетить Индию Речунгпой: по одной научиться дебатам, по другой колдовству, по третьей и тому и другому и т.д. Но по возвращении ,в той или иной форме, присутствует История о роге, где Миларепа разными способами показывает, что есть цель Дхармы, а что помехи на Пути.
Принёс в Тибет он также несколько линий буддийских Тантр, неизвестных в Тибете. Вообще Речунгпа очень важный Учитель в Кагью, непосредственно через него идут ряд передач, но так сложилось, что он находиться немного в тени Гампопы. 
Есть интересное исследование биографий Речунгпы на английском: The Biographies of Rechungpa: The Evolution of a Tibetan Hagiography (Routledge Critical Studiesi N Buddhism) 
На амазон(имхо дорого, может гдето есть дешевле :-) http://www.amazon.com/Biographies-Re...sap_bc?ie=UTF8

Про абхичарука ничего не знаю, в Кагью не встречал.

----------

Алик (29.01.2016), Максим& (25.01.2016)

----------


## Kit

_Гуру Ринпоче (из текста Ламрим Еше Нингпо)_

----------

Чагна Дордже (26.01.2016)

----------


## Максим&

> Про абхичарука ничего не знаю, в Кагью не встречал.


Думаю как любителю истории вам будет интересно. 
Здесь ..http:// dharma.org.ru/board/post138102.html#138102 Вантус ( гражданин немало начитанный ) пишет, что 




> В намтарах разных махасиддхов полно упоминаний, как они убивали, причем в массовом количестве, вполне конкретных людей. Два хрестоматийных примера - Нубчен Сангье Еше (ньингма, один из учеников Падмасамбхавы) и Ра лоцава Дордже Драк (сарма, ученик Бхаро Безрукого и Безногого). Вооружившись наставлениями Нубчена Сангье Еше, Миларепа покарал своих родственников и вызвал град в промышленных количествах. Сам же Нубчен устраивал порой геноцид в пределах отдельной долины


Как видим, маги магами, а нингмапинцы порой и сами практиковали чёрную магию. Хотя конечно они это называли, убийством из сострадания



> .Нуб не мог вынести подавление учения Лангдармой, поэтому, собрав множество острых, как лезвие гневных мантр, он решил принести ему конец, средствами сострадательного применения магии.


Тут правда есть одно Но. Согласно биографиям этого Нубчена, он умер примерно за сто лет до рождения Миларепы. Так что не могу знать откуда Вантус взял эту инфу, об учительстве. Но то что сам Нубчен практиковал временами то, за что впоследствии каялся Миларепа это факт. Приведу некоторые отрывки:




> .Своей чудесной силой он разрушил тридцать семь деревень в долине Драк и сжег их силы своим магическим огнем. 
> Более того, здесь, в Тибете, учение королевского внука (Репалчена) пришло в упадок и появились многие вредящие его ранним и поздним учениям, Нубчен был вдохновлен просветленной активностью Победителя, чтобы уничтожить это при помощи гневных мантр и таким образом защитить учение. 
> Как он сам пишет: .Для того, чтобы защитить учение Будды
> Я впоследствии культивировал ненависть.
> Задумав показать величие добра,
> Я изучил различные тексты злых мантр.
> Я привел в движение торнадо.
> Я уничтожил тридцать семь деревень Дра.


Более подробно на Дхармавики.
А здесь про абхичару. К сожалению, английским не владею. Можете перевести на благо вжс:-) 
http:// clearlight.borda.ru/?1-6-0-00000006-000-0-0-1365500154

----------

Владимир Николаевич (26.01.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Думаю как любителю истории вам будет интересно. 
> ]


Извините, но сразу хочу заметить, что у Вас ссылки не открываются, и это не только в этом сообщении.
Есть некоторые граждане у которых полный винегрет в голове (это не к Вам и это чисто моё имхо), лучше быть осторожней и критичней(хоть вроде критичности Вам не занимать) к информации в интернете. 

 Нубчен Сангье Еше   учителем Миларепы, по годам жизни, как Вы сами заметили не сходиться.(да и среди 25 учеников Гуру Ринпоче не числиться, хоть там и был один из Нуба) Убил он Ландарму довольно обычным способом - стрелой из лука.
Возможно наставник магии имел тоже имя, что и Нубчен Сангье Еше, или принадлежал к одному с тем роду, клану, местности. Вообще тибетские имена, особенно того времени, отдельная и очень запутанная тема. 

Ро-лоцава  спорил с сыном Марпы, и у того конь оступился упав в ущелье. Да и к смерти сына Марпы в то время немного по другому отнеслись, он совершил перенос сознания в труп индуса и стал известен, как йогин Типху.

Миларепа, гдето до 36 лет,не был буддистом, по просьбе матери он обучился магии и отомстил родственникам причинившим их семье беды.  Затем раскаялся, и искал Учения, чтобы нейтрализовать карму содеянного. Прекрасный пример, что даже убийца, даже за одну жизнь, может реализовать постижение\прозрение Ваджрадхары. 

п.с. и имхо: если интересуют сверхъестественные способности, магия, изменённые состояния сознания и т.п. внешние эффекты, лучше искать в другом месте. Истории конечно есть красочные и сочные в этом плане, но это всётаки некий стиль изложения, поэтика, метафора. Потом всёравно придёт понимание, что цель методов как Сутры, так и Тантры - постижение\прозрение\осознание. И постижение не мистическое отвлечённое, а довольно практичное: преходящности страдательности бессущностности обусловленного, важности Прибежища, раскрытие Бодхичитты и т.д.

----------


## Алсу

Да тантристы типа Вантуса сейчас затаились. А Владимир Николаевич сменил на посту Дондрупа.
Так, чтоб взбодрить общественность: http://www.surajamrita.com/compAnaly...Sanderson.html

----------

Чагна Дордже (26.01.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Может общественности, в разделе Кагью, цитировать Учителей Кагью   :Wink: 

Тантристы  :Smilie:

----------


## Максим&

В.Н. ссылки поправил. Согласно "Истории школы Ньингма" Дуджома Ринпоче Нубчен родился в 832г., прожил премерно 110-130 лет, был учеником Гуру Ринпоче. Хотя возможно это были его ранние годы, и впоследствии у него было много других учителей. Как там убивали Ландарму я ещё не прочёл, но при желании Нубчен мог и таким образом:




> Другими словами, когда мятеж достиг Дра, Нубу было шестьдесят один год, он уничтожил множество городов, применив пронзительные, гневные мантры Ямантаки. Затем, он бежал в Нуб Юлронг, однако, там ему не позволили оставаться. Он захватил Крепость Че, в Ньемо, но там, также, он был окружен армией бандитов, которые подвергли его жизнь опасности.
> Перекатывая килаю в своих руках, он направил ее на гору, где стояли вооруженные люди. Чудовищное пламя вспыхнуло на горе и сожгло всю армию дотла.


Да вы сами можете прочитать. Давайте оставим Миларепу, я под него ничего не подкапываю:-) . Попробую написать Вантусу насчёт такой разности лет, может чо ответит. А магией я интересуюсь не больше чем остальным в истории. Я историю люблю:-)

----------

Владимир Николаевич (26.01.2016)

----------


## Алсу

/цитировать Учителей Кагью/
Ваджраяна родилась до тибетского буддизма и четырех школ.

----------

Vidyadhara (26.01.2016), Чагна Дордже (26.01.2016)

----------


## Максим&

> Да тантристы типа Вантуса сейчас затаились. А Владимир Николаевич сменил на посту Дондрупа.
> Так, чтоб взбодрить общественность: http://www.surajamrita.com/compAnaly...Sanderson.html


Вантус сейчас на Тхеравада.ру несёт Дхарму шравакам:-)

----------

Чагна Дордже (26.01.2016)

----------


## Максим&

> Может общественности, в разделе Кагью, цитировать Учителей Кагью  
> 
> Тантристы


Да мы ж, общественность, Кагью тут не трогаем. Сошлись же пока на том, что это либо зловредные маги пересекались с жизнью Миларепы, либо старые нингмапинцы. Но последнее требует доказательств.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> /цитировать Учителей Кагью/
> Ваджраяна родилась до тибетского буддизма и четырех школ.


Это подфорум Кагью, и думаю вполне естественно было-бы опираться на наставление Учителей Кагью.

Писать о Дхарме, такой какая она есть на самом деле, в той или другой традиции,  другой ведь Дхармы нет.

----------


## Алсу

Абхичарука часть традиции, как не заметай под ковер.

----------

Vidyadhara (26.01.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Вы или кто-то другой, в какойто из традиций, получал наставление по этой абхичарука ?

----------


## Максим&

> Вы или кто-то другой, в какойто из традиций, получал наставление по этой абхичарука ?


Да ладно вам, мы ж люди взрослые и живём в свободной стране. И обсуждать можем что угодно в определённых рамках. К тому же и ссылки люди приводят на тексты и книги исследователей. Давайте не будем открывать здесь Комитет по Цензуре:-)  Но я с вами согласен в том, что исторические обсуждения желательно обсуждать в общем тибетском разделе, или вообще в общем. Но мы ж не немцы дисциплинированные, нас где дух вдохновения застал там мы и пишем.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (26.01.2016)

----------


## Алсу

/Вы или кто-то другой, в какойто из традиций, получал наставление по этой абхичарука ?/ 

Да. Читайте садханы Дхармапал.

----------

Vidyadhara (26.01.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

О, милость Гуру вне пределов нашего понимания!
Когда преходящесть жизни задевает глубины сердца
 Мысли и дела естественно будут соответвовать Дхарме.
Если постоянно и непрерывно думать о смерти,
Можно легко победить демона лени.
Никто не знает, когда на него спустится смерть - 
Как на эту женщину прошлой ночью. 


Речунгпа, не будь грубым и послушай своего гуру
Смотри, все проявления во внешнем мире
 Эфемерны, подобно сну прошлой ночью!
Чувствуешь себя в горькой печали
 Когда думаешь об этом проходящем сне.
Речунгпа, совсем ли ты проснулся
 От этого великого замешательства?
О, чем больше я об этом думаю,

Тем больше я стермлюсь к Будде и Дхарме. 

Ищущее удовольствий человеческое тело - неблагодарный кредитор.
Что бы хорошего для него не делал, оно всегда сажает семена боли.
Это человеческое тело - сумка с грязью и нечистотами.
Никогда не гордись им, Речунгпа,
Но слушай мою песню!

Когда я оглядываюсь на свое тело,
Я вижу его как мираж города.
Хотя он и может существовать некоторое время,
Он обречен на угасание.
Когда я думаю об этом,
Мое сердце наполнено печалью!
Речунгпа, ты не отречешься от Самсары?
О, чем больше я думаю об этом, 

Тем больше я думаю о Будде и Дхарме! 

Порочный человек никогда не достигнет счастья.
Ошибочные мысли - причина всех сожалений,
Плохие причины - источник всех страданий.
никогда не будь жадным, Речунгпа,
Но слушай мою песню!

Когда я оглядываюсь на привязанность сознания,
Оно похоже на воробья с короткой жизнью среди деревьев -
Бездомного, которому негде спать.
Когда я думаю об этом, мое сердце наполняется печалью. 
Речунгпа, дашь ли ты себе 
 Увлечься недоброжелательностью?
О, чем больше я думаю об этом, 

Тем больше я стремлюсь к Будде и Дхарме! 

Человеческая жизнь ненадежна,
Как один тонкий волосок в хвосте лошади,
Висящий на грани разрыва.
Она в любой момент может быть исчерпана
 Подобно тому, как было с этой старой женщиной прошлой ночью.
Не привязывайся к этой жизни, Речунгпа,
Но слушай мою песню!


Когда я внутренне наблюдаю за своим дыханием 
 Я вижу, что оно мимолетно, подобно туману.
Оно может в любой момент исчезнуть без следа.
Когда я думаю об этом, мое сердце наполняется печалью.
Речунгпа, не хочешь ли ты победить
 Ненадежность сейчас? 
О, чем больше я думаю об этом, 

Тем больше я стремлюсь к Будде и Дхарме. 

Быть близким к злым родственникам вызывает лишь ненависть.
Случай с этой старой женщиной - очень хороший урок.
Речунгпа, прекрати думать о желаниях 
 И слушай мою песню! 

Когда я смотрю на друзей и супругов
 Они подобны прохожим на базаре.
Всетречи с ними лишь временны,
Но расставания - навсегда! 
Когда я думаю об этом, мое сердце наполняется печалью.
Речунгпа, не хочешь ли ты отбросить в сторону 
 Все мирские связи? 
О, чем больше я думаю об этом 

 Тем больше я стремлюсь к Будде и Дхарме. 

Богатый редко получает удовольствие 
 От богатства, котрое он накопил.
Это насмешка Кармы и Самсары
Деньги и драгоценности, обретенные болью и тяжелым трудом 
 Подобны сумке с едой этой старой женщины. 
Не будь жадным Речунгпа, 
Но слушай мою песню! 

Когда я смотрю на счастье богатых,
Они напоминают мне мед и пчел -
Тяжелая работа, служение только ради удовольствия других,
Это плод их труда. 
Когда я думаю об этом, мое сердце наполняется печалью.
Речунгпа, не хочешь ли ты открыть 
 Сокровищницу в своем сознании?
О, чем больше я думаю об этом 

 Тем больше я стремлюсь к Будде и Дхарме. (с)

----------

Алик (29.01.2016), Чекава (26.01.2016)

----------


## Алсу

Хоть кол на голове теши. Дондруп бессмертен.

----------

Vidyadhara (26.01.2016), Чагна Дордже (26.01.2016)

----------


## Vidyadhara

> насколько я знаю (может я ошибаюсь) цель практиков Тентры - развитие сиддх, если это не главная цель то значимая промежуточная, и видимо этим Тантра отличается от других направлений Буддизма


Вы совершенно правы. Магизм - важная и неотъемлемая часть буддизма Ваджраяны.

_Тантрический буддизм обладает рядом уникальных черт и особенностей, не присущих более ранним формам буддизма. По мнению одного из ведущих специалистов в данной области, переводчика Маха-вайрочана-абхисамбодхи тантры Стивена Ходжа, у тантрического буддизма есть следующие особенности:
...
2) Его учения обращены к практикующим мирянам прежде всего, а не к монахам и монахиням.
3) Как следствие этого, он признаёт земные цели и обретения и часто имеет дело с практиками, по характеру более магическими, нежели духовными._
https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Тантра_(буддизм)

----------


## Дэнни

> Смейтесь, смейтесь! Приятной прочитки! А Вы случаем не Лама Дэнни Ринпоче?


)) Прочитки чего? Случаем, нет! Учителя ищите? Хотите ускориться тантрой на пути к просветлению?

----------


## Дэнни

> Вы совершенно правы. Магизм - важная и неотъемлемая часть буддизма Ваджраяны.
> 
> _Тантрический буддизм обладает рядом уникальных черт и особенностей, не присущих более ранним формам буддизма. По мнению одного из ведущих специалистов в данной области, переводчика Маха-вайрочана-абхисамбодхи тантры Стивена Ходжа, у тантрического буддизма есть следующие особенности:
> ...
> 2) Его учения обращены к практикующим мирянам прежде всего, а не к монахам и монахиням.
> 3) Как следствие этого, он признаёт земные цели и обретения и часто имеет дело с практиками, по характеру более магическими, нежели духовными._
> https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Тантра_(буддизм)


Тантризм обращен к тем,я думаю, кто может его воспринять  и воспроизвести, как методологически,  так и технически(по п.2) В миру живут весьма привязанные к этому существованию люди и часто довольно гнетущиеся этим существованием,  есть и те , которые ,как раз наоборот, имеют весьма комфортные условия для практики,но и те и другие могут быть склонны  "застревать" на пути к истинным целям тантрической  практики из-за своих привязанностей и разнообразных отвлечений,существующих в миру, которые  часто и открываются им за счет накопления  кармического позитива и появления каких то нестандартных качеств  и возможностей по ходу практики(по п.3) В любом случае , это побочный эффект и неправильная интерпретация доступа к открывающимся возможностям качеств ума ,исходящим от тантрического источника.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (26.01.2016)

----------


## Дэнни

> Вы совершенно правы. Магизм - важная и неотъемлемая часть буддизма Ваджраяны.
> 
> [
> https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Тантра_(буддизм)


Википедия -как  сборник энциклопедической информации имеет много авторов и это одно, а как применять что то в сегодняшней реальности и делать правильные выводы из имеющейся уже истории -это другое. Этому она не учит.

----------


## Алсу

Тантризм постижим.

----------

Кайто Накамура (26.01.2016)

----------


## Максим&

Как бы между прочим. А что понимается под словом "становление" ? Пример из Сусиддхикара сутры:
"Далее, разъясним и скажем о местах, где происходят становления при возглашении истинных слов. В каких направлениях следует проживать для быстрого обретения становлений?"

Это можно понимать  как реализации или чего это вообще,может сиддхи, так как дальше есть упоминание их?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Поинтересуйтесь фазами практики,  в соответствии с крия-тантрой. (или с первыми тремя классами Тантры)

Напр. порождение, пребывание, завершение. (названия правда могут немного разные использоваться)

----------


## Максим&

> Поинтересуйтесь фазами практики,  в соответствии с крия-тантрой.


У кого?  Точнее где?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> У кого? Точнее где?


имхо: Тулку Ургьен Ринпоче  «Так, как есть» , а также и другие книги этого автора  :Kiss: 
Калу Ринпоче.  :Kiss:  
Джамгон Конгтрул Ринпоче. :Kiss: 

Да и Нагрим-чемно Дже Цонкапы можно почитать, раз уж всесторонне интересуетесь  :Smilie:

----------


## Максим&

> имхо: Тулку Ургьен Ринпоче  «Так, как есть» , а также и другие книги этого автора 
> 
> 
> п.с. да и Нагрим-чемно Дже Цонкапы можно почитать, раз уж всесторонне интересуетесь


СПС. Интересуюсь, но  начинать ещё пару книг, когда и так с десяток начато, просто не смогу:-)  Там в двух словах ответить нельзя на мой вопрос, чтоб хоть как-то улавливать смысл сутры?

----------


## Алексей А

> Как бы между прочим. А что понимается под словом "становление" ? Пример из Сусиддхикара сутры:
> "Далее, разъясним и скажем о местах, где происходят становления при возглашении истинных слов. В каких направлениях следует проживать для быстрого обретения становлений?"
> 
> Это можно понимать  как реализации или чего это вообще,может сиддхи, так как дальше есть упоминание их?


У терминов из этой строки перевода есть и такие значения:
"становление" - сиддхи (成就)
"истинные слова" - мантра, дхарани(真言)

----------

Владимир Николаевич (27.01.2016), Максим& (27.01.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> СПС. Интересуюсь, но  начинать ещё пару книг, когда и так с десяток начато, просто не смогу:-)  Там в двух словах ответить нельзя на мой вопрос, чтоб хоть как-то улавливать смысл сутры?


 _Сиддхи_  - _успех_.

----------


## Максим&

> _Сиддхи_  - _успех_.


Интересно, а почему не перевести как силы, или приобретение? Становление как-то уж совсем расплывчато.

----------


## Максим&

Shus, я вижу вы на сайте, поэтому предлагаю хотя бы в темах о буддизме, зарыть "топор конфликтов". Я публично извиняюсь если как-то личностно оскорбил вас. Так что в дальнейшем, если вам есть что прокомментировать то прошу. Получать от вас исторические отсылы или комментарии считаю большой пользой. Вобщем политика пусть останется в темах о политике.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Интересно, а почему не перевести как силы, или приобретение? Становление как-то уж совсем расплывчато.


_Успех, достижение, реализация_. Даже _становление_ ближе чем _силы_.

_Приобретение_, возможно, но в плане: приобретение здоровье, приобретение богатства, приобретение постижения.

Возьмите для примера составные слова:
Сиддхартха (имя Будды данное при рождении) ≈ Успешный в  цели(артха)  
Сиддханта (тексты пути достижения в основном религиозные) ≈ Части\слагаемые(анта) достижения\успеха
Махасиддха ≈ много(маха) успешный/реализовавший\достигший.

----------

Максим& (27.01.2016)

----------


## Максим&

> _Успех, достижение, реализация_. Даже _становление_ ближе чем _силы_.
> 
> _Приобретение_, возможно, но в плане: приобретение здоровье, приобретение богатства, приобретение постижения.
> 
> Возьмите для примера составные слова:
> Сиддхартха (имя Будды данное при рождении) ≈ Успешный в  цели(артха)  
> Сиддханта (тексты пути достижения в основном религиозные) ≈ Части\слагаемые(анта) достижения\успеха
> Махасиддха ≈ много(маха) успешный/реализовавший\достигший.


А что тогда переводят термином "магические силы" ?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> А что тогда переводят термином "магические силы" ?


Сила -  _бала_
всякие  околокультные способности -  (р)иддхи.

Что в Сусиддхикара сутре "магические силы" надеюсь на помощь @*Алексей А*

----------

Максим& (27.01.2016)

----------


## Алексей А

> А что тогда переводят термином "магические силы" ?


В тексте вроде нет такого, только в сносках.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (27.01.2016)

----------


## Максим&

> В тексте вроде нет такого, только в сносках.


Да я уже не про этот текст. В других текстах попадаются эти силы, и я думал что в оригинале это сиддхи. А оно вон ещё и идхи есть.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Это просто переводят так чаще всего слово _сидхи_, по окультно-эзотерической привычке первых контактов с Востоками, с факирами там всякими. Имевшими _"успех, достижение"_ в овладениями своими фокусами
Вобщем это всегда хорошо продаётся и вызывает интерес  :Smilie: 

п.с. _иддхи_ на пали , на санскрите _риддхи_

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Пару месяцев назад, кстати, на форуме затрагивали текст Атиши. 
Где в известном, распространённом переводе слово _баламджанам_(≈сила знания\постижения) переведено чтото типа: _сверхъестественные силы_.

----------


## Максим&

> Это просто переводят так чаще всего слово _сидхи_, по окультно-эзотерической привычке первых контактов с Востоками, с факирами там всякими. Имевшими _"успех, достижение"_ в овладениями своими фокусами
> Вобщем это всегда хорошо продаётся и вызывает интерес 
> 
> п.с. _иддхи_ на пали , на санскрите _риддхи_


Вобщем так-приобрел сиддхи в достижении ридхи:-)

----------

Владимир Николаевич (27.01.2016)

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> Здравствуйте, форумчане!
> Не могу никак сформулировать для себя понятие "Тантра". Задавал это вопрос путешествующим учителям,что-то читал в лекциях Ламы Оле, но чёткой формулировки так и не получил. Так что же такое "Тантра"?
> Википедия : "В тибетской и бонской терминологии тантра определяется как система практик для достижения высшей реализации, и является особенностью буддизма Ваджраяны (или тантрического буддизма)...". 
> Так  ить все практики направлены на достижение высшей реализации и не только в буддизме и не только в Ваджраяне...
> Помогите прояснить этот термин...


Один из держателей Кагью Его Святейшество Гьялва Шамарпа  очень подробно на этом останавливался



> ..Тантрические методы Ваджраяны основываются на индуистских методах, практиковавшихся еще во времена Будды, хотя с тех пор их значение изменилось. Индуисты склонны восхищаться чудесами и таинствами мандал и божеств. В их системе божество, например, бог Брахма, считается самым главным. Человек, имеющий контакт с божеством, стоит на втором месте, а все остальные люди являются «третьим классом». Брахма создал брахманов, а также людей низших каст. Божеств в индуизме множество, и у каждого соответствующая мандала. Например, Вишну всех защищает, в то время как Шива искореняет все «нечистое».
> Эта система верований негативно отразилась на всем обществе, породив кастовую структуру. Многие индуистские учителя (и буддийские тоже) злоупотребляли ею, чтобы получать власть над другими людьми. Были такие политики-индуисты, которые изобретали новые тантры с целью использовать их как средство контроля. Они преподносили божество в рамках тантрического текста со множеством «самай», или тантрических обетов, а затем с их помощью управляли людьми.
> Жаль, что подобные вещи имели место, но такова человеческая природа. Я приведу вам пример. Одна очень влиятельная женщина-учитель медитирует на божество в тантре со множеством самай. Ее последователи обязаны следовать этим обетам, благодаря чему она может легко управлять учениками. Будь я другим хитроумным учителем, желающим с ней соперничать или же спровоцировать ее низвержение, мне пришлось бы изобрести еще более значительную тантру. Если бы божества той женщины-учителя были розовыми, я бы выбрал белый цвет. У ее божеств восемь рук, тогда у моих – шестнадцать! Ее тантра состоит из сотни страниц, а моя – из двух сотен! У нее четырнадцать самай, а у меня сорок! Индуистские тантры пришли в упадок по причине такого «заразного» образа действий. В настоящее время в этой области проводится много исследований. Благодаря свободе слова современные политики-индуисты публично подвергают критике подобные верования, чтобы эта печальная история больше не повторилась..Любая вера вредна, если она настолько дуалистична, что божество находится высоко, а люди где-то под ним. Такой системой можно злоупотреблять и манипулировать. И у индуистов, и у буддистов есть тантры с глубоким смыслом, однако в прежние времена некоторые политики искажали методы. Великий индиец, буддийский мастер Атиша Дипанкара, предупреждал, что ученикам сложно отличить ненастоящую тантру от истинной, так как ненастоящие тантры были умело составлены. Таким образом, в практике тантр есть много нюансов.
>  Первые тибетские учителя были очень осторожны, передавая Дхарму. Дабы избежать злоупотреблений, они обучали практике в виде сочетания Сутры и Тантры. Такой аспект Сутры, как видение пустотности вещей, помогает избежать неправильного понимания, что позволяет сохранять глубокие методы Тантры чистыми. Если практиковать Тантру правильным образом, она очищает концепцию веры в реальность «себя» как истинной, независимо существующей личности. Представляя себя в фазе построения (тиб. кьерим) совершенным Будда-аспектом, человек трансформирует пять нечистых скандх, или пять составляющих эго, в их просветленные формы мудрости. Однако это происходит только в том случае, если человек не принимает Будда-аспект за твердое тело из плоти и крови, а понимает, что он не является твердой, реально существующей формой. Без такого видения пустотности вещей наши привычные модели будут жить бесконечно. В фазе завершения (тиб. дзогрим) представляемая нами форма Будда-аспекта растворяется в пространстве. Это еще один искусный путь, приводящий к пониманию пустотной природы всех явлений..

----------

Амар (31.01.2016), Владимир Николаевич (28.01.2016), Дэнни (29.01.2016), Мурат (30.01.2016), Чагна Дордже (28.01.2016)

----------


## Алсу

/они обучали практике в виде сочетания Сутры и Тантры/

Что бы чего-то сочетать надо научиться различать одно от другого.

Версия про много рук и самай - забавная. Хотя многие и предположения от ламы воспринимают как наставления.

----------

